# Key West Pictures



## powerband

Let's post these beauties here.
The more the better!

Thanks for all contributions.





Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff

You beat me to it !!!

Great idea !!!

Subscribed!!!

  


powerband said:


> Let's post these beauties here.
> The more the better!
> 
> Thanks for all contributions.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

This tread is nothing without pix!!! Haha, just kidding. Can't wait for more to get theirs and this thread to soar as high as the jets that helped spawn the original GMT.

Allow me to start. Trying the 037 on my all time fav strap. I adore it on my Kingston but not sure about on the KW.


----------



## powerband

66Cooper, I think you are first in what I hope will be a long, long thread of pictures of a beautiful watch! And this will certainly sustain (barely) those of us still awaiting our Key West.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Here are a few of my favorite things...


----------



## El Chihuahua




----------



## Pentameter

El Chihuahua said:


>


nice NATO! Where is it from?


----------



## Neily_San

66Cooper said:


> Here are a few of my favorite things...


Fabulous !

I have a Maxmadco bolt action pen sitting on the desk in front of me right now; and my Key West is apparently "3.0 Build in Process".

:-D
Neily


----------



## El Chihuahua

Pentameter said:


> nice NATO! Where is it from?


Cincy Strap Works 'Essex' Bond nato. Looks like they are out of stock at this time. It is a really lovely strap.


----------



## Arthur

Today!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Super long night added with an early start = to lazy to change straps I typically don't wear the same strap (but will a bracelet) more then a day.


----------



## Piloto

I just HAVE to get one of these... Wow... I've added my name to the "begging list".



Arthur said:


> Today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

I'm going to spend lots of time in this thread. Keep the eye candy coming!


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Rocking a Phoenix admiralty while (totally not paying attention) in meeting.


----------



## powerband

That neutral-colored strap looks right on the KW. Very good match.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Gleaming on a sunny morning.


----------



## Arthur

Here are a few more


----------



## cpotters

As always, props for the props Arthur! The lighter makes a nice touch… You're really setting the bar pretty high for by the time I get mine which should be in the next week or two


----------



## NWP627

To me those white dials are unbelievable, very nice!


----------



## fastfras

Excellent photography Arthur, they make the watch.





<<<<Nice poker hand - 4 aces


----------



## Thieuster

Nice props for these pics! Don't mind seeing more of this!

Menno


----------



## 66Cooper

A quick family shot


----------



## Jfha1210

Wow!!!! 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Thieuster

Great minds think alike! This morning, my wife was wearing my Kingston for her day at the office. I was wearing my Key West for my dentist appointment (don't ask...). So there we were, at 7:30 AM eating breakfast outside in the garden. The weather is great at the moment, so why not eating outside!?

The pics clearly show the difference between de C3 and BWG9 lumen. At first, when Bill announced the KW, I'd hoped for C3 on the black dial as well. But now, after wearing the watch for a few days, I think that -given the array of colors on the watch- the BWG9 mixes better with the whole concept!

Menno


----------



## powerband

Menno, I can see what you mean about the BWG9 befitting the overall design of the KW. I agree.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Arthur said:


> Here are a few more
> 
> View attachment 8774546
> 
> 
> View attachment 8774586
> 
> 
> ]


Wow! That white dial is amazing!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Not the best pic but best I could manage on the move...at a simi-rapid pace


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Great shots everyone! Any idea how many are out in the wild? I'm waaaaay down the list in terms of orders so I'm guessing I won't see mine this year but you never know!


----------



## e dantes

I was lucky enough to capture this one in the wild. I took it out to see some fireworks earlier this month.


----------



## Pentameter

Arthur said:


> Here are a few more
> 
> View attachment 8774546
> 
> 
> View attachment 8774586


|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## tmoris

004 has landed!! Thank you Bill!!


----------



## 66Cooper

Amazing! Congrats. Now, get that gem on your wrist ASAP!!!


----------



## powerband

tmoris said:


> 004 has landed!! Thank you Bill!!


Very happy!

This is good. I hope delivery is starting to escalate to more than 5 per week, as had been estimated by MKII.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy

Any black dialed cokes in the wild?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Another boring meeting. Thankfully I have something interesting to keep me busy.


----------



## Calibrel

Just got my final order email. Any vanilla cokes pics out there? I'm pretty set on black gilt pepsi, but I just wanna be sure.

The post above just before I posted is a pretty good nudge for me!


----------



## 66Cooper

Same car, same locations, same watch, different strap


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> Another boring meeting. Thankfully I have something interesting to keep me busy.


Wow! So much visual depth.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## 66Cooper

Rocking a curved tropic today


----------



## 66Cooper

Blue Tudor strap today


----------



## e dantes

Still on the bracelet.

One of these days I will figure out how to post a picture in the correct orientation, but don't hold your breath waiting.


----------



## Piloto

e dantes said:


> View attachment 8888650
> 
> 
> Still on the bracelet.
> 
> One of these days I will figure out how to post a picture in the correct orientation, but don't hold your breath waiting.


Drool... NICE. This is quickly turning into a must have.


----------



## NewHaven23

e dantes said:


> View attachment 8888650
> 
> 
> Still on the bracelet.
> 
> One of these days I will figure out how to post a picture in the correct orientation, but don't hold your breath waiting.


Awesome pic!! Every time I'm irritated with the wait I see pics like this and am pulled back in!


----------



## BigHaole

Happy Open-9 Friday!


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## powerband

Dang!
This is why I'm willing to wait.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

More Red White and Blue


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

Arthur said:


> More Red White and Blue


Happy Birthday, America!

Is the green from the C3 lume that apparent or is that just a lighting conditions thing?


----------



## e dantes

It is a bit green, but otherwise it would be white on white and much more difficult to see. I m not in love with the green but do not know of any better option. I know it was discussed on the design thread. I wonder how many options Bill tried before settling on the green.

And a little domey goodness...


----------



## Arthur

The green depends on how "charged" the Lume is. When I took these photos, I had just come in from outside and bright sunshine. The Lume is probably pretty fully charged. Right now sitting inside, about four hours later, it is not nearly as green. It is not going to be that really white like the BWG9









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

I loved the idea of the white dial, but I am not a fan of C3 in general, and didn't think I would like it on the white background. Plus, the black gilt dial is just so beautiful. I owe the group some comparison shots between my Key West and Black Bay. And I might even sneak in a picture of a surprise addition to the ticking family.


----------



## 66Cooper

Hot and humid here and was feeling a little claustrophobic wearing those 22 mm tutor straps, so I went for an 18mm RAF


----------



## cpotters

66Cooper said:


> Hot and humid here and was feeling a little claustrophobic wearing those 22 mm tutor straps, so I went for an 18mm RAF


Brian, you've been such a good sport about getting all of those pictures up, I wanted to give you a reward...here it is:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1064616390273638


----------



## Chromejob

e dantes said:


> ... One of these days I will figure out how to post a picture in the correct orientation, but don't hold your breath waiting.


There are app s for iOS and Android to do it. Windows has accessories to do it.



66Cooper said:


> Hot and humid here and was feeling a little claustrophobic wearing those 22 mm tutor straps, so I went for an 18mm RAF


Oooh, I likes it, I likes it. Who made that? Phoenix, or....? Almost looks like MoD Admiralty Grey, which with your picture calls to mind Quincy Jone's "Self Preservation Society." (Arcane film reference.)


----------



## 66Cooper

Thanks for the link!!! I actually didn't even have to watch it to know that clip. Never tire seeing little Minis giving the business to the big boys.


----------



## 66Cooper

On a Phoenix black NATO today.


----------



## TheDude

e dantes said:


> It is a bit green, but otherwise it would be white on white and much more difficult to see. I m not in love with the green but do not know of any better option. I know it was discussed on the design thread. I wonder how many options Bill tried before settling on the green.
> 
> And a little domey goodness...
> 
> View attachment 8898386


Yeah, given the gilt surrounds it needs the contrast. I'm of the opinion that the surrounds should be black, but I'm not buying the white so my opinion doesn't matter...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

I feel the same way. I understand it not as special as gilt but black surrounds would have really made this option, well and option for me. I know it's doubtful but if/when Bill does a non limited version of this, maybe it will be an option??


----------



## Chromejob

My money's on a glossy black with sandblasted silver like the 3-6-9 Nassau. That'd be clear,elegant, gorgeous. Perfect.


----------



## BigHaole

Chromejob said:


> My money's on a glossy black with sandblasted silver like the 3-6-9 Nassau. That'd be clear,elegant, gorgeous. Perfect.


Once upon a time, we talked about a matte dial in a dark, dark coffee brown, with aged lume, similar to the "dirty dial" Panerai's.


----------



## powerband

Ownership sharing is still sparse, so thank you to the few who continue to post pictures of the beautiful MKII Key West!


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

I put my order in for the white dial, but that green... Anyone remember how long we had until we could not change our choice?


----------



## 66Cooper

On blue NATO


----------



## timeturner7

Aceldama said:


> I put in my order in for the white dial, but that green... Anyone remember how long we had until we could not change our choice?


I believe you have up until your order changes to status "build in progress".
I made my final selections middle of March and haven't received any updates since, so I think you will have a bit of time to decide if you want to change your selection. I also selected white dial pepsi as one of my choices, which I think was one of the configurations Bill was focusing on first.


----------



## CBM_DOC

Very nice!

Dave


----------



## BigHaole

Pepsi on new CincyStraps Key West Project Strap. Happy Friday!


----------



## Arthur

Key West at work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Dammit! I might just have to get both...


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> On blue NATO


Great matching!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

Key West at home.


----------



## thejollywatcher

e dantes said:


> View attachment 8965505
> 
> Key West at home.


*Had my heart set on the black dial but "Just When I Thought I Was Out, They Pull Me Back In!" :think: o|*


----------



## BigHaole

I forgot to post this on Saturday. A belated "Happy Open-6 Day!"


----------



## TheDude

BigHaole said:


> I forgot to post this on Saturday. A belated "Happy Open-6 Day!"
> View attachment 8985865


Thanks for that!


----------



## NewHaven23

Awesome pics, fellas. Keep em coming!!


----------



## 66Cooper

Grey RAF with some new JV schooner. Lovely!


----------



## e dantes

Someday I will actually get my pilot's license, or does the white dial mean I am just a manager?


----------



## 66Cooper

Haha. Just a manager I gues;-)


----------



## e dantes

66Cooper said:


> Haha. Just a manager I gues;-)


I think you're right. But I have been very lucky and still have a slot that will bring me a black gilt dial. If I get it with a Pepsi dial, I assume that will magically give me the ability to fly. That is just logical.b-)


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## BigHaole

e dantes said:


> Someday I will actually get my pilot's license, or does the white dial mean I am just a manager?


Like a boss!


----------



## El Chihuahua

OK, sorry all, I have been very busy at work and at home. I have been wearing my Timex Atlantis a lot lately for various reasons. I changed back to the Kingston for a few days and now am wearing the Blanca Key West again. When I put it back on I appreciated it more than before. It really is a good watch. I snapped these last month:




























Will try to get more soon.


----------



## El Chihuahua

e dantes said:


> Someday I will actually get my pilot's license, or does the white dial mean I am just a manager?


I can fly any plane. It is the landings that I dread.


----------



## e dantes

El Chihuahua said:


> I can fly any plane. It is the landings that I dread.


 Even on my flight simulator app I have some issues with the landings. The couple landings I have done in real life were not impressive, but didn't cause any damage or injuries.


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## BigHaole

Love that Jubilee! 

Have any of the Coke bezels turned up in the wild yet?


----------



## Flip.willy

Thanks for all the pics guys, so great to see more and more of the watch. Can't wait till someone gets a coke bezel and would be really cool to see a matte dial, but based on what I've heard doesn't seem the popular choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

Is there any chance that a non-gilt has gone out yet? I am really hoping to see a pic of one in the flesh before I have to make my final decision.


----------



## mlb212

66Cooper said:


>


Where is my damn Key West!?!? ...sorry, I had a moment of weakness, I like that bracelet

(first group of the general ordering phase)


----------



## mtbmike

Pentameter said:


> Is there any chance that a non-gilt has gone out yet? I am really hoping to see a pic of one in the flesh before I have to make my final decision.


Straight from the horses mouth yesterday......
*

Still working to find some time to get pics of the matte dial. The dials are in stock at least though. Thanks for your patience*


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## TheDude

66Cooper said:


>


One crown could be bigger, the other smaller...


----------



## BigHaole

66Cooper said:


>


I see the family resemblance!


----------



## 66Cooper

Totally but I have to say, they are such different watches to wear. Not in how they fit (obviously) but the way the read. The Kingston is so much more simple and dial, hands, and even bezel insert seem larger. 
The hands seem that way because they actually are. The Kingston's hands are larger. The dial is might be that the markers are slightly larger or that the date is doing it. Bezel insert is simply the single color and font combination.


----------



## Ipromise

Damn you all, lol. Beauties!


----------



## cpotters




----------



## Arthur

Congrats Charlie, looking good!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

First coke in the wild??


----------



## timeturner7

cpotters said:


>


I'm awaiting the exact same combination (white dial pepsi, black gilt dial coke) and I already have the key west straps waiting to be strapped on!
Thanks for sharing the pics, they look fantastic!


----------



## Elf1962

My combo as well.................they look great


----------



## cpotters

Taking the "Pussy Galore" out for a spin on this woven NATO strap: perfect for our current tropical weather...


----------



## calwatchguy

cpotters said:


> Taking the Pussy Galore out for a spin on this woven NATO strap: perfect for our current tropical weather...


Seals the deal. That's the combo for me. Nice strap choice as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

The coke combo is beautiful. I might have to track down a jeweler to swap my pepsi bezel for my spare coke and try it out. But not for a while! Enjoy your watches and keep those pictures coming!


----------



## Chromejob

To my eye, everything about the 6542, and the KW, was about more delicate features and economy. That's why I love that original small tip 24H hand. It makes sense next to the Kingston, which might need greater visibility in the dark/water. 

Love all the pics, guys, keep 'em flying. Congrats, Cpotters, the coke bezel is like black rum and caviar with that dial. Yum!


----------



## BigHaole

cpotters said:


> Taking the "Pussy Galore" out for a spin on this woven NATO strap: perfect for our current tropical weather...


cpooters, might I ask which strap that is and where you got it? Looks great!


----------



## eldasher

Argh! This is too much to handle! I must get one!  

Didn't know about MK II let alone that they were planning on making a PanAm model till recently...I can't believe I missed out. I put my name on the waiting list a week ago. Probably will never own one... 

To those fortunate enough to get one...enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## BigHaole

eldasher said:


> Argh! This is too much to handle! I must get one!
> 
> Didn't know about MK II let alone that they were planning on making a PanAm model till recently...I can't believe I missed out. I put my name on the waiting list a week ago. Probably will never own one...
> 
> To those fortunate enough to get one...enjoy and wear it in good health.


If you don't get in on the General Ordering period, keep an eye on the secondary market. If the Kingston is an indicator, there will be several that pop up (some multiple times).


----------



## El Chihuahua

Took these yesterday in extremely bright sunlight. They look a little washed out and I am not sure why.


----------



## mtbmike

Good end to a long busy day!


----------



## eldasher

BigHaole said:


> If you don't get in on the General Ordering period, keep an eye on the secondary market. If the Kingston is an indicator, there will be several that pop up (some multiple times).


Thanks. I did send an email. Hope I get lucky . I haven't seen any Kingston for sale recently. Where should I keep an eye? The bay, here or TZ?

Cheers

W.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

Even on an overcast day, the gilt can shine!


----------



## goyoneuff

Overcast days are *the best *for gilt photography my good fiend!!!











BigHaole said:


> Even on an overcast day, the gilt can shine!
> 
> View attachment 9067978


----------



## The Professional

Wow, there are some really nice watches in this thread. Some great photography skills too.


----------



## BigHaole

goyoneuff said:


> Overcast days are *the best *for gilt photography my good fiend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/UOTE]
> 
> goyoneuff , that is an awesome shot of your Kingston. It looks downright evil. I am going to have to see if I can capture something similar...challenge accepted!


----------



## Jfha1210

BigHaole said:


> goyoneuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overcast days are *the best *for gilt photography my good fiend!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/UOTE]
> 
> goyoneuff , that is an awesome shot of your Kingston. It looks downright evil. I am going to have to see if I can capture something similar...challenge accepted!
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, one of the most beautiful Kingston pics so far...
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## cpotters

Finally! A nice day but doesn't feel like 100% humidity&#8230; I think I'm starting to feel human again


----------



## e dantes

eldasher said:


> Where should I keep an eye?


Watchrecon. You can set a search for whatever particular watch you want. It is a dangerous site. It is much too convenient. By far the easiest way to search for watches.


----------



## El Chihuahua

It is hard for me to take pictures in the bright sunlight because I cannot see my phone's screen. Took half a dozen pics and this is the best one.

But sometimes this is all you get in the bright sun with the white Key West. A flip of the wrist will help a lot.


----------



## 66Cooper

Heading off to bed.


----------



## tako_watch

Just recieved an email...status of my Key West: *3.0 Build In Process
Counting down the days...*


----------



## timeturner7

Awesome, congratulations!
Do you mind me asking which ordering group you were in?


----------



## MHe225

tako_watch said:


> Just recieved an email...status of my Key West: *3.0 Build In Process
> Counting down the days...*


Received the same e-mail on Friday the wait is coming to an end.

Plank order almost at the first hour ......


----------



## Thieuster

MHe225 said:


> Received the same e-mail on Friday the wait is coming to an end.
> 
> Plank order almost at the first hour ......


O, dat gaat zo geweldig worden! Hou je vast![/NL modus]

It's going to be great! Hold on! You won't be disappointed!

Menno


----------



## Arthur

The "old" and the "new old"


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

cpotters said:


> Taking the "Pussy Galore" out for a spin on this woven NATO strap: perfect for our current tropical weather...


I'm thrilled I committed to this combo.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

When I have a drink, I make sure my glass matches my watch. Haha.


----------



## TheDude

Arthur said:


> The "old" and the "new old"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shows what I was saying - the crown could have been maybe a bit smaller.

Beautiful watches!


----------



## Arthur

You are probably correct. A 6mm would have been about the right size.That little 5.3mm hiding between the crown guards on my 16750 can be a a bit of a pain especially when you are winding and setting the date. The third position gets it out enough that it's OK when you are setting the time. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Key west enjoying a day of added G's


----------



## cpotters

Took this at the beach today and thought of my pal Jfingers here on the forums. As you say: "Blue skies, Jake"


----------



## Chromejob

Pulling Gs and coursing the blue skies. This page has Jake written all over it.


----------



## Thieuster

Earlier this morning


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:
 

> Received the same e-mail on Friday the wait is coming to an end ....


Just in:



MK II Watches said:


> The current status of your order is: *4.0 Regulation and Final Testing*


|> &


----------



## 66Cooper

Cheers to that!!!


----------



## JFingers

cpotters said:


> Took this at the beach today and thought of my pal Jfingers here on the forums. As you say: "Blue skies, Jake"


Great picture, Charlie! Blue skies, indeed! That's the combo I'm waiting on, too.



Chromejob said:


> Pulling Gs and coursing the blue skies. This page has Jake written all over it.


Some people get to have all the fun (I most often consider myself one of those people) 

Blue skies, MKIIers!
-only jake


----------



## Thieuster

cpotters said:


> Took this at the beach today and thought of my pal Jfingers here on the forums. As you say: "Blue skies, Jake"


Great pic!

*note to myself: take a shot like that with contrails in the sky*

Menno


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## Pentameter

66Cooper said:


> Key west enjoying a day of added G's


cedar point?


----------



## MHe225

MK II Watches said:


> The current status of your order is: *3.0 Build In Process*





MK II Watches said:


> The current status of your order is: *4.0 Regulation and Final Testing*





MK II Watches said:


> The current status of your order is: *5.0 Preparing for Shipment *


I have since also received tracking info and my Key West should be here on Monday .......


----------



## 66Cooper

That's an amazing news!!

No, that's was Dorney park in PA. Not bad but certainly no cedar point.


----------



## Jfha1210

66Cooper said:


> That's an amazing news!!
> 
> No, that's was Dorney park in PA. Not bad but certainly no cedar point.


The Key West well deserves a thrill ride at the Kingda Ka...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

MHe225 said:


> I have since also received tracking info and my Key West should be here on Monday .......


Great news!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> I have since also received tracking info and my Key West should be here on Monday .......



























It's been a bit of a wait, 4 years, 7 months and 1 week (1.683 days) to be exactly, but I am not disappointed.
Scratch that, I am equally pleased and impressed.

Thank you, Mr. Yao, for yet another magnificent watch |>

More pictures with its brethren later (maybe this weekend).


----------



## Thieuster

Gefeliciteerd! Wat een mooi ding! Draag 'm in goede gezondheid! [/Dutch modus]

Looks stunning, wear it in good health.

Menno


----------



## MHe225

Dankjewel, Menno, dat gaat helemaal goed komen [/Dutch modus]

First world problem: 
change my wife's GO (currently the exact same configuration as this one) to black gilt dial with Pepsi bezel, or stick to the original plan??

We're currently leaning towards changing, but that can be different tomorrow.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

My Key West arrived the day before yesterday. I have been busier lately than I want to be, and so only have had time for some quick snaps with my cell phone..... The darn 'Senior Citizen white cat' (she's old enough to vote!) woke me up to feed her, so I'm up (It's 0330)...So, I'll share.... :-x

:think: What I have learned about this, is that the matte white dial really soaks up and reflects the light or the color of the sky, and it can be hard to get a photo under some direct lighting that really shows the watch as I 'really' see it. Usually, the green in the C3 lume is 'enhanced' or exagerated, and so, looks much more 'vile green' in the photos than it appears to in actuality- (Is that even a word???) ;-)

Anyway.... here we go....









See....Under the blue light of evening here (blue sky above). See the blue cast that appears on the dial? Because that dial is so matte white, it can be challenging to get the right exposure balance so all the colors in the photo appear 'natural' or as you see them with your eye.

























The next series is taken inside in natural, indirect light, reflected and streaming through a window from outside.

















The 'Details' -- look at that perfect picture frame or bezel formed around the date window? It really caught my eye... Perfect!

























And you can still see that the gilt on this matte white dial will still dance with the light... ;-)


----------



## goyoneuff

Freakintastic my good friend!!! Wow !!! Very nice shots, perhaps the best ones so far of the white dial !

Now, go to sleep! ;-)


OmegaCosmicMan said:


> My Key West arrived the day before yesterday. I have been busier lately than I want to be, and so only have had time for some quick snaps with my cell phone..... The darn 'Senior Citizen white cat' (she's old enough to vote!) woke me up to feed her, so I'm up (It's 0330)...So, I'll share.... :-x
> 
> :think: What I have learned about this, is that the matte white dial really soaks up and reflects the light or the color of the sky, and it can be hard to get a photo under some direct lighting that really shows the watch as I 'really' see it. Usually, the green in the C3 lume is 'enhanced' or exagerated, and so, looks much more 'vile green' in the photos than it appears to in actuality- (Is that even a word???) ;-)
> 
> Anyway.... here we go....
> 
> View attachment 9209858
> 
> 
> See....Under the blue light of evening here (blue sky above). See the blue cast that appears on the dial? Because that dial is so matte white, it can be challenging to get the right exposure balance so all the colors in the photo appear 'natural' or as you see them with your eye.
> 
> View attachment 9209874
> 
> 
> View attachment 9209882
> 
> 
> View attachment 9209898
> 
> 
> The next series is taken inside in natural, indirect light, reflected and streaming through a window from outside.
> 
> View attachment 9209906
> 
> 
> View attachment 9209914
> 
> 
> The 'Details' -- look at that perfect picture frame or bezel formed around the date window? It really caught my eye... Perfect!
> 
> View attachment 9209922
> 
> 
> View attachment 9209930
> 
> 
> View attachment 9209938
> 
> 
> And you can still see that the gilt on this matte white dial will still dance with the light... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9209946
> 
> 
> View attachment 9209970


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

* Key West* in Direct Morning Sun....









:think: _(I'm learning how to expose that matte white dial....)_ ;-)

--- Have a Great Day ---


----------



## CBM_DOC

Wow, those pictures are amazing! It looks like you have the Coke bezel, is that correct? 

Also, if I may ask, what strap do you have that on? It looks absolutely perfect with the watch.

Best regards,

Dave


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

CBM_DOC said:


> Wow, those pictures are amazing! It looks like you have the Coke bezel, is that correct?
> 
> Also, if I may ask, what strap do you have that on? It looks absolutely perfect with the watch.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave


 Hey There Dave, Thanks for your comments. Yes - it is a 'vanilla-coke' combo.

The strap is a 'genuine crocodile' strap that I originally purchased for the Omega Cosmic shown in my avatar. It was a bit too 'Loud' for that watch, but as soon as I saw this watch and thought about that strap, I knew it had possibilities. The strap is really a 'dress strap' - it is thin and soft, and has a gloss finish on the leather. But I really like how the color and textures go with the features of that gorgeous _Key West.

_I bought the strap several years ago from a seller on the 'Bay. The seller may have been 'meantime' in Florida - I can't recall right at the moment. I think it was listed as 'peanut' color - It has no padding, and the edge is folded under and covered by the inner backing. which is thin, soft brown cowhide. It is a long strap, and tapers from 20mm at the lugs to 16mm at the clasp or buckle. I have it on a double-folding deployant.

It is instantly wearable, very comfortable and is a perfect fit.


----------



## Neily_San

Quick-and-dirty late night, poor light, iPhone shot upon in-boxing.










I was so very worried about choosing the white dial. I based my decision purely on the romanticism of the PanAm Executive legend long before any examples were seen in public.

I am a very happy customer. Well done Bill. Another utter success !!

:-D
Neily


----------



## MHe225

goyoneuff said:


> .... Very nice shots, perhaps the best ones so far of the white dial !


:rodekaart

That hurts ......

;-)


----------



## Flip.willy

Thank you OCM for all of the great detailed thoughts, comments and photos of the white dial KW, it helps scratch the itch that so many of us in the later groups are dealing with. Enjoy and keep the photos coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

You guys need to have a good showing for an open 6 day next week. Paint this thread red!


----------



## 66Cooper

So, until the new iPhone 7 comes out, sadly that's about the best this tired ol 5 will do. This poor phone has been through hell and back. Will be amazing to have a phone with a decent camera again. Just wait! It will be black Pepsi heaven up in here


----------



## CBM_DOC

That is a good pic - it will help me remember why I ordered the Pepsi white dial combo. The Pan Am connection was part of it. The other was that my other 4 MKII watches all have black dials.

So now for the burning question for me. Yesterday I received the wonderful email from MKII stating "*3.0 Build In Process*". If I may ask, how long did it take from the time you got the email notice before the watch was in your hand? Inquiring minds want to know.

Best regards,

Dave


----------



## goyoneuff

No worries... OCM didn't even noticed my compliments... Yours rock too !!!    


MHe225 said:


> :rodekaart
> 
> That hurts ......
> 
> ;-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

CBM_DOC said:


> That is a good pic - it will help me remember why I ordered the Pepsi white dial combo. The Pan Am connection was part of it. The other was that my other 4 MKII watches all have black dials.
> 
> So now for the burning question for me. Yesterday I received the wonderful email from MKII stating "*3.0 Build In Process*". If I may ask, how long did it take from the time you got the email notice before the watch was in your hand? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Dave


:think: Dave, Don't take this as the definitive statement, but mine was 'build in process' for a little over a month - _<edited to add details and correct timeline>_ But; to be completely open about this, some stuff on our end may have contributed to that, as we had to be 'away' for some family business, and I communicated that with MKII, so that may possibly have acted to delay the work somewhat. 'Final regulation and testing' was 6 days, then the last steps were very fast. Once I got the 'shipment email' it was four days to me in 'off-the-grid' Alaska.

Yours may be completely different, based on what MHe225 had posted about his...

 Enjoy Your Time! 

|>|>


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

goyoneuff said:


> No worries... OCM didn't even noticed my compliments... Yours rock too !!!


:think: Aw Shoot! I did too - I guess I just dunno how to take a compliment - My Bad.... :roll:

 Meanwhile....









Enjoy the white pearlescent of Key West #61.... in the Sun....

 --- Have a Great Day --- 

And.... Thank You, for your comments, All...

|>|>


----------



## calwatchguy

Just when I think I am out on the white face and going black/coke, OCM just pulls me back in with those pics.


----------



## CBM_DOC

Thanks for the info. I think things may be moving faster, as I just got the email that says "The current status of your order ##### is: *4.0 Regulation and Final Testing*". I have bought maybe 5 straps thinking each would be the right one, so I am ready on that front.

Dave


----------



## MHe225

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Yours may be completely different, based on what MHe225 had posted about his...
> 
> 
> 
> CBM_DOC I think things may be moving faster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 Regulation and Final Testing[/B]".
Click to expand...

Looks like yours is on a similar fast-track as mine was, Dave. From *3.0 Build In Process* to receiving shipping info took 6 days .... 
You should be able to show off your Key West mid next week.

Enjoy the wait, the end is near ;-)


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## Elf1962




----------



## powerband

El Chihuahua said:


> I can fly any plane.  It is the landings that I dread.


A controlled crash is always dreadful.

My father-inlaw, who retired from flying a 747-400, would frequently wear a heart rate monitor for kicks; his heart rate would elevate above 150 bpm as he turned onto final approach. Landing was truly dreadful for him, for decades.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

A quiet evening at home


----------



## e dantes

After too much Macallan, this was all I could see


----------



## Chromejob

e dantes said:


> After too much Macallan, this was all I could see


See, this is why I love the 6542's small 24h indicator. Less is more.


----------



## e dantes

Chromejob said:


> See, this is why I love the 6542's small 24h indicator. Less is more.


I was used to larger GMT hands and was not sure of the classic version. Now that I have it, my Steinhart GMT arrows seem huge.

(I am still trying to figure out the Talkatap app for the Microsoft Surface.)


----------



## 66Cooper

Looking at the stein vs KW is crazy. Everything looks huge and overdone. GMT triangle, fonts, bezel, it all looks sooooo "horsey" when you sit them side by side.


----------



## Arthur

66Cooper said:


> Looking at the stein vs KW is crazy. Everything looks huge and overdone. GMT triangle, fonts, bezel, it all looks sooooo "horsey" when you sit them side by side.


I agree. That huge crown is terrible. Not the diameter so much, but the depth. You could cut it in half and make two crowns out of that one!
I have looked at a fair number of homage watches over the past few years, mostly homages to the Rolex vintage models, and it just amazes me as to how many get the proportions wrong. One of the things that has made me such a huge MKII fan is while Bill isn't interested in building "carbon copies" of vintage watches, his proportions are so well done that the watches just look and feel "right".

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

66Cooper said:


> Looking at the stein vs KW is crazy. Everything looks huge and overdone. GMT triangle, fonts, bezel, it all looks sooooo "horsey" when you sit them side by side.


To be fair, that Steinhart borrows styling cues from a newer reference. The crown is still all wrong, but oh well...


----------



## powerband

If that Steinhart is inspired by the Rolex GMT Master II, then it is a clumsy effort. The numbers on the bezel are fat and round like overfed Oompa Loompas, and the crown is enormous, like an exaggerated characterization of an oversized nose on a hapless drunk. And having owned four Steinhart divers with bezels, my experience with their quality control was awful, with every single watch possessing a bezel that was vertically loose and a date bubble that hardly magnified the date Window. I wished Steinhart placed more thoughts and effort into their design and build quality, and not rush to market to ride the homage wave created by more patient and competent watchmakers like Bill Yao.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## tako_watch

Got in my Key West a couple days ago and loving it.  L35- 101/399 on the back.

Didn't want to fuss over the bracelet, so I put on one of my Cloverstraps that I had made for a Tudor. Ha, didn't even take off the side plastic protective yet.:-d





indoor shot


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think:  I was looking through the photos I have taken of my _*Key West.*_....

I had mentioned that I had seen a 'shimmering' effect with my eye that I had not been able to capture yet with the camera...

See the texture on the surface of the dial?

Kind of a 'pebbly' looking effect - Could this be a reason for the 'shimmer' that appears, and the 'absolutely-flat, no-reflection' qualities?









And in this next shot, look at the end of the second-hand and the bezel around the date window....See the surface texture there?

The real 'takeaway' is the appearance of the minute track at 'twenty after' and the way the gold-plated portion reflects and diffuses the light....

See it?









And, a 'quasi-Lume' shot.... heh heh heh  ;-)









Have a Great Day....

|>|>

p.s. - Keep the photos coming.... :think:


----------



## tako_watch

Just watching the fit and finish of the second hand is mesmerizing...


----------



## Arthur

More of 007 KW

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Thanks for the macro shots! Keep it going!


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

That gilt on top of the blasted(?) white dial is a whole new look.... Thanks for capturing it, OCM!


----------



## Jfha1210

I guess how is the SNs are arranged, when the 101/399 is out there...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Jfha1210 said:


> I guess how is the SNs are arranged, when the 101/399 is out there...


Two weeks ago, I laid eyes on 225/399 ..... ;-)

Some / most(?) Plank owners have requested specific serial numbers and most who did got their wish granted. 
It's a bit of a logistical nightmare, though. One more thing to track / keep an eye on. 
As far as I know, Bill has all numbered case-backs on hand and he just marries the correct one to the watches he's building.


----------



## 66Cooper

Happy "Open Six" day!!


----------



## Etennyson

WOW....I absolutely love the white dial. Doesn't matter...Coke or Pepsi they both are amazing. I'm crossing my fingers and checking the website everyday just waiting for orders to possibly open up.


----------



## 66Cooper

Makeshift macro


----------



## BigHaole

Things finally turned a little fall-ish, this holiday weekend, so I decided to deck out 077 in some leather and grabbed a cup of coffee.








And, of course, some obligatory gilt shots.


----------



## Arthur

Open 6 day today!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

Arthur, does the white on the dial match the white on the date wheel? Your first picture makes them look slightly different.


----------



## TheDude

Nice open sixes!


----------



## 66Cooper

Gotta love that gloss!!


----------



## El Chihuahua

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I was looking through the photos I have taken of my _*Key West.*_....
> 
> I had mentioned that I had seen a 'shimmering' effect with my eye that I had not been able to capture yet with the camera...
> 
> See the texture on the surface of the dial?
> 
> Kind of a 'pebbly' looking effect - Could this be a reason for the 'shimmer' that appears, and the 'absolutely-flat, no-reflection' qualities?
> 
> View attachment 9253394
> 
> 
> And in this next shot, look at the end of the second-hand and the bezel around the date window....See the surface texture there?
> 
> The real 'takeaway' is the appearance of the minute track at 'twenty after' and the way the gold-plated portion reflects and diffuses the light....
> 
> See it?
> 
> View attachment 9253402
> 
> 
> And, a 'quasi-Lume' shot.... heh heh heh ;-)
> 
> View attachment 9253410
> 
> 
> Have a Great Day....
> 
> |>|>
> 
> p.s. - Keep the photos coming.... :think:


The pic quality has stepped up. Thank you for capturing the white dial and what I call the pearlescent effect on the dial. Also I LOVE the look of the 'quasi-Lume' when the lume is charged enough to show but you can clearly see the dial as well.

The white dial has definitely grown more on me over time. Also one of my friends at work who could care less about the Kingston commented on the white Key West when he saw it and really liked it.


----------



## CBM_DOC

Here is mine that arrived Friday, on my friendly gnome:









Dave


----------



## cpotters

Almost ready...










Ready!!!


----------



## Chromejob

cpotters said:


> Almost ready...
> 
> Ready!!!


Beautiful. My father had one of these (below pic) . It was pretty busted up (he used a rope on it as one latch was faulty, lining was coming loose), but I wish I had 'er now. I make do with my grandfather's Louis Vuitton trunk that he went to college with prior to WW I.










&#8230; Enjoy this amusing pastiche from Pan Am, a promotion film about the "new" Idlewild Worldport(TM) that Pan Am build to handle their Boeing 707s flying internationally, and (according to this film) rambunctious children. (Trivia for Bond fans: Roger Moore exits the Worldport in _Live and Let Die_.)


----------



## BigHaole

I remember, as a kid, waiting to pick someone up at JFK, at the Worldport. After being bored for an hour, my father gave me a handful of quarters and sat me down at a wonder of the modern world...coin-op television. I have my own little seat and a private 9 inch screen and I was in heaven!

Fun early childhood memories.


----------



## 66Cooper

Kew west 037, you are clear for takeoff!


----------



## BigHaole

66Cooper said:


> Kew west 037, you are clear for takeoff!


You just reminded me, I have a series of travel photos for 077. Maybe this weekend I'll organize them and post. Also, a long overdue comparison to the Black Bay.


----------



## 66Cooper

Sorry the KW is not included but spent the day at the WWII museum in NO. Epic place!


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Sorry the KW is not included but spent the day at the WWII museum in NO. Epic place!


More, more, MORE! I grew up flying with my dad, worked around and flew in planes for the Coast Guard, so can never get enough of admiring them.


----------



## jussi

It's all in the details....


----------



## Arthur

BigHaole said:


> Arthur, does the white on the dial match the white on the date wheel? Your first picture makes them look slightly different.


Sorry to take so long to answer. I believe the difference has to do with the dial finish as opposed to the DW. The dial has that wonderful "pearlescent" finish which is different from the DW. Different reflectivity. Not really noticeable at all when viewed in actual size.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Q&D comparison shot while I relearn how to use my Fuji E900 camera again (have been spoiled by using iOS devices for a year or so).


----------



## powerband

Hello owners of the KW GMT. Can you give some thoughts on the construction quality of the crown, stem and tube system? Any wobble? Push and pull with clarity? Screwing of the crown smooth?

Thanks.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

powerband said:


> Hello owners of the KW GMT. Can you give some thoughts on the construction quality of the crown, stem and tube system? Any wobble? Push and pull with clarity? Screwing of the crown smooth?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


:think: It is an *MKII* Crown. Mine is Perfect. It is just the right size, and everything works like it is supposed to. No wobbling - No excess play...

Perfect clarity. Screws up and down without any 'hitches in the get-along' :-d









And that 2893 movement winds so b-u-t-t-e-r-y smooth.

It's Great! :-!

:think: Well.... This is a 'Picture Thread' after all....
























:think: And...closing out with some _white-gilt-dial magic._...









:think: Look at the subtle curves in the hands; especially the hour hand....

To me, these are some of the exacting, perfectly-detailed features that set an MKII apart from many, many other boutique makers....

:think: So many of them have flat, dull 'lifeless' hands..._ (compared to these anyway...)_ ;-)

--- Enjoy! ---


----------



## Chromejob

I haven't tried to "wobble" the crown, but the action is as precise as I expect from an ETA. I've gotten the crown caught on tightening, so like other watches I recommend gently backing it off with slight pressure, then tightening after the "click" of the threads clearing. My Nassau crown remains the smoothest, most reliable in my collection, I hardly have to back it off at all.

This a pictures thread, so here's a treat I left in cpotter's [edit] Triple-aught thread: an October, 1958 LIFE magazine ad announcing the first clipper flight to London and Paris.









The position of the hands is a little joke ... my serial is "oh - four - nine." I didn't quite get it perfect. :roll:


----------



## BigHaole

OmegaCosmicMan;33703866
:think: And...closing out with some [I said:


> white-gilt-dial magic.[/I]...
> 
> View attachment 9403586
> 
> 
> :think: Look at the subtle curves in the hands; especially the hour hand....
> 
> To me, these are some of the exacting, perfectly-detailed features that set an MKII apart from many, many other boutique makers....
> 
> :think: So many of them have flat, dull 'lifeless' hands..._ (compared to these anyway...)_ ;-)
> 
> --- Enjoy! ---
> 
> View attachment 9403122


First, I LOVE that picture. Well done, my friend! Well done! 
Second, when I first received my Key West, I thought my hour hand was defective, then I looked closely and noticed that it was a perfect curve, and always caught the light. It's subtle, but beautiful.


----------



## powerband

Gentlemen, thank you for your replies regarding the crown/stem system. I am delighted to hear that this system seems to be as tight and sturdy as that on my Kingston. The Kingston's crown operation has the sturdiness, tightness and confidence of watches costing well over $5,000. And I'm very glad to hear this is the same in the Key West. 


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

I'm glad you posted these ... after unboxing I thought, hrm, "Hm, the 24H hand seems to be about two minutes fast," that is, the 24H hand is centered exactly on an hour mark (particularly easy to see at 2, 4, 8, etc o'clock, about one to two minutes _before_ the hour. Thought it was an odd detail, but seeing it on yours, I presume there's a reason. I'm not the slightest bit surprised if it's on purpose.


----------



## Zweig

Great watch this Key-West.
If i had one, i'd make a custom glass bezel insert in order to mimic the bakelite.


----------



## TheMeasure

It has arrived! Was so happy to see the postman with my box felt like I owed him a drink for delivering it safely to me. Snapped some Q&D cell pics.

As always, MKII watches are packed to withstand almost anything USPS could throw at them.

















my favorite watch box..

























The quality and attention to detail is classic Yao. I never get tired of looking at the gilt dial. That along with the Pepsi bezel is just..well..yeah it's all you expected and more!

























I know some would prefer a darker blue, but I love the shades that were chosen.









and it ends on an open '9' day!


----------



## Chromejob

Woo-HOO! Congrats and happy open-9 19th.


----------



## powerband

TheMeasure said:


> It has arrived! Was so happy to see the postman with my box felt like I owed him a drink for delivering it safely to me. Snapped some Q&D cell pics.
> 
> As always, MKII watches are packed to withstand almost anything USPS could throw at them.
> 
> View attachment 9411018
> 
> 
> View attachment 9410522
> 
> 
> my favorite watch box..
> 
> View attachment 9410530
> 
> 
> View attachment 9410538
> 
> 
> View attachment 9410546
> 
> 
> The quality and attention to detail is classic Yao. I never get tired of looking at the gilt dial. That along with the Pepsi bezel is just..well..yeah it's all you expected and more!
> 
> View attachment 9410554
> 
> 
> View attachment 9410562
> 
> 
> View attachment 9410586
> 
> 
> I know some would prefer a darker blue, but I love the shades that were chosen.
> 
> View attachment 9410610
> 
> 
> and it ends on an open '9' day!
> 
> View attachment 9410618


The beautiful chamfer on the Key West case is certainly another important detail revealing the focus, precision and extra effort placed into every MKII project. It looks so nice in the picture, and something to feed the eyes in real life.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

Mine (group 1) arrived this morning to Madrid, but it seems that Spanish Customs are also curious about MKII and the Key West... 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pl39g

Nice pictures. The black gilt is so much nicer than the white. I have the white and regret the choice of white dial.



powerband said:


> The beautiful chamfer on the Key West case is certainly another important detail revealing the focus, precision and extra effort placed into every MKII project. It looks so nice in the picture, and something to feed the eyes in real life.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

I feel your pain (hence the no "like' for the post). Canada Customs is going to have it's arm extended, palm up, when they get through with mine when it arrives on this side of the US-Canada border...

Anyway, enough of that gloom and doom! Congratulations! Please, please, please, post lots of pics after you've received it 



Jfha1210 said:


> Mine (group 1) arrived this morning to Madrid, but it seems that Spanish Customs are also curious about MKII and the Key West...
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

pl39g said:


> Nice pictures. The black gilt is so much nicer than the white. I have the white and regret the choice of white dial.


There was a graph shown, a while back, tracking how the value of the white dial will shoot up, exponentially, over time, while the black dial will only have steady growth. I would suggest a "getting used to it" period. Then, if you still don't like it, you can probably flip it and buy a black dial or even find someone to swap. I've heard many people commenting on how much they are wow'd by the white dial pictures.


----------



## Packleader

I wanted to share at least one picture on this thread before its next flight. 
Flight #009 at the gate and ready for takeoff:









So glad I went with the white dial.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Chromejob

Packleader said:


> I wanted to share at least one picture on this thread before its next flight.
> Flight #009 at the gate and ready for takeoff:
> 
> So glad I went with the white dial.
> 
> Cheers,
> Packleader


Niiiiice. You should set the date window to "9" though.  (Though I like the "5," too.)


----------



## BigHaole

Packleader said:


> I wanted to share at least one picture on this thread before its next flight.
> Flight #009 at the gate and ready for takeoff:
> 
> So glad I went with the white dial.
> 
> Cheers,
> Packleader


Looks like someone also got the Key West custom strap!


----------



## Packleader

BigHaole said:


> Looks like someone also got the Key West custom strap!


Yes :-!
I felt that the kit would not be complete without it.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Darwin

Ahem... Where are the pictures?!



Packleader said:


> Yes :-!
> I felt that the kit would not be complete without it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Packleader


----------



## Arthur

White dial 007 at the beach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

I'll just leave this here...










[Eulit Kristall braided blue perlon]


----------



## BigHaole

I love that strap, Chromejob!


----------



## 66Cooper

Back on custom leather


----------



## mlb212

My Key Wests showed up today so I got out the Kinston for a pic.


----------



## supersmitty

I got my final notifications recently $1estimating that my Keywest would arrive on Oct 3rd... And my lovely wife mentions off hand "what a great birthday present baby". I said yeah, would be just a tad late, but hey I've waited this long so no big.

Well, today Sept 29th is my birthday (applause accepted thank you )... And guess what arrives early...










This is my Keywest, there are several like it, but this one is mine!
Thanks Bill!


----------



## Packleader

supersmitty said:


> I got my final notifications recently $1estimating that my Keywest would arrive on Oct 3rd... And my lovely wife mentions off hand "what a great birthday present baby". I said yeah, would be just a tad late, but hey I've waited this long so no big.
> 
> Well, today Sept 29th is my birthday (applause accepted thank you )... And guess what arrives early...
> 
> This is my Keywest, there are several like it, but this one is mine!
> Thanks Bill!


Happy Birthday, supersmitty!! Congrats on the watch. I'm loving the white dial.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## Chromejob

Very,very happy open-9 birthday,supersmitty. I'm guessing you haven't taken it off since...!










What time zones are you tracking, mlb212? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty

Chromejob said:


> Very,very happy open-9 birthday,supersmitty. I'm guessing you haven't taken it off since...!
> 
> What time zones are you tracking, mlb?


Thank you sir!!

I'm tracking GMT... I'm an IT guy and it's the time zone all our servers are set to


----------



## cpotters

My better half and I enjoying a large latte in Soho. My white KW marking the hours today...


----------



## Chromejob

supersmitty said:


> Thank you sir!!
> 
> I'm tracking GMT... I'm an IT guy and it's the time zone all our servers are set to


I do too, a holdover from my Coast Guard days, when all logs and message traffic are recorded in "Zulu time."

You guys reminded me of the anachronism of the 24h hand on another zone. If I recall correctly (Dude and Arthur correct me please), the original 6542 movement had a fixed 24h hand, not independent.



mlb212 said:


> My Key Wests showed up today so I got out the Kinston for a pic.
> 
> View attachment 9505754


I still can't figure out what time zones you're tracking here...  But I love the family photo; you've posted in the "family photo" thread, right?


----------



## mlb212

Chromejob said:


> I still can't figure out what time zones you're tracking here...  But I love the family photo; you've posted in the "family photo" thread, right?


Brasilia and Maldives, but the Maldives isn't correct as its a day ahead at 04:30AM... September 30th not September 29th.


----------



## Chromejob

The Sinatra Soundtrack:

"*Come fly with me,*
Let's float down to Peru.
In llama-land 
There's a one-man band,
And he'll toot his flute for you..."










Anyone care for a few hands to make the flight go by faster?


----------



## cpotters

Chromejob said:


> "*Come fly with me,*
> Let's float down to Peru.
> In llama-land
> There's a one-man band,
> And he'll toot his flute for you..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care for a few hands to make the flight go by faster?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## mrklabb

My two Key Wests have arrived. Only have pictures of the white dial right now as it is on the wrist. I decided to throw it on the strap that was on my speedmaster, thoughts?


----------



## Chromejob

Perfect. I was thinking of putting mine on a black croc or old soft Italian calf last night, decided to wait before removing the caseback sticker. 

// Tapatalk on Nexus 4/5 //


----------



## mtbmike

Matt makes an appearance. (Thoughts and prayers for all the families and friends in the Hurricane Matthew affected area)


----------



## TheMeasure

supersmitty said:


> Well, today Sept 29th is my birthday (applause accepted thank you )... And guess what arrives early...


Wow! Congrats and Happy Bday! I love this Vanilla Coke KW.


----------



## Flip.willy

Loving the matte. Another pic from mkii's instagram... hope this works










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Would love to see that in the flesh. Though, who can fault this amazing gilt?


----------



## cpotters

Look deep, DEEP into the crystal ball...you might see a glimpse into your future...


----------



## rmassony

Amazing how different it looks depending on the lighting.

By the way, is there a good thread on how to photograph the gilt dial? I can't seem to nail it and retain the colors on the bezel.


----------



## TheDude

cpotters said:


> My better half and I enjoying a large latte in Soho. My white KW marking the hours today...


LPQ?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

rmassony said:


> ...Amazing how different it looks depending on the lighting.
> 
> By the way, is there a good thread on how to photograph the gilt dial? I can't seem to nail it and retain the colors on the bezel.


:think: If you can, while setting exposure, you might try under-exposing about half a stop to one and-a-half stops, and see how that turns out. I find that my light meter tries to tell me to expose for the 'black', and that 'weights' the exposure so that other colors are over-exposed. Another trick I have used is to use the 'spot' function and focus and set exposure on whatever color you ar having trouble with. Or try a different setting on your meter - I usually have three settings to try; spot, matrix, and center-weighted. Usually the default is 'center-weighted', but that doesn't always give a good picture.

Options are nice....

 Have Fun. ;-)

Good photos by the way; Thanks for them. :-!


----------



## 66Cooper

Back on my fav leather piece


----------



## cpotters

TheDude said:


> LPQ?


Oui!


----------



## GMT Aviator

Does anyone have some nice pics of a white dial with Coke bezel they could share?

My original intent was to spec white with a Coke but now I'm not so sure?

Any pics would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Chromejob

Kingston Key West Nassau lunar eclipse family photo...










BTW, looking very closely you can see how Bill nailed the 24h pip sliding right between the hour markers and the chapter ring. That's something I really wanted in a 6542 homage. Bet it looks as good on the white dial.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

GMT Aviator said:


> Does anyone have some nice pics of a white dial with Coke bezel they could share?
> 
> My original intent was to spec white with a Coke but now I'm not so sure?
> 
> Any pics would be great.
> 
> Thanks.


:think: There are photos in this thread, and also in 'What MKII are you wearing...'

 Here is another....









:think: You just need to look around a bit... ;-)


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## Aceldama

66Cooper said:


>


Damn, is that dial matte? For some reason I thought it would be silver ala the 3-6-9. Looks sweet...


----------



## 66Cooper

Nope. It's a gilt. That's the amazing thing about the gilt/gloss, changes with every angle


----------



## enyn90

66Cooper said:


>


It would be perfect it the glit is in silver. nice shot!


----------



## Chromejob

Aceldama said:


> Damn, is that dial matte? For some reason I thought it would be silver ala the 3-6-9. Looks sweet...


The 3-6-9 Nassau used a gilt process sandblasted silver, it looks like it's winter white, but it's crisp as overcooked bacon, on a deep glossy black ground. In some light, the sandblasted gilt components (and the 200m~600ft strapline) almost seem to hover over the black.


----------



## GMT Aviator

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: There are photos in this thread, and also in 'What MKII are you wearing...'
> 
> Here is another....
> 
> View attachment 9650522
> 
> 
> :think: You just need to look around a bit... ;-)


Many thanks. I'll take a look. I originally wanted my order to be the white dial Coke, but so far, I'm not being blown away by the pics I'm seeing of it which are few and far between. I already have a couple of 16710's, and originally I felt the black dial KW was too close to those to warrant not buying it in that config, but now I'm not so sure. That gilt dial is simply beautiful.


----------



## 66Cooper

At a "Halloween" themed office meeting...with black lights.


----------



## d88

Some pictures I took today,


----------



## Neily_San

d88 said:


> Some pictures I took today,
> 
> View attachment 9696034
> View attachment 9696026
> View attachment 9696050


Snap ! !
Same dials. 
Same bezels. 
Even same straps. 
Fines choices :-D

Neily


----------



## JFingers

d88 said:


> View attachment 9696050


What a great pair! I got the white dialed KW because I already have a gilt gloss Kingston. This picture proves that thought was erroneous.

And because I can, here's a pic of my friend trying on my Key West next to his fancy R*lex.










Blue skies, y'all!
-only jake


----------



## Arthur

Jake,
Probably a fair number of folks who are questioning their choices, both ways. Human nature, we always like what someone else has!! I too like the Black gilt, but I have a box full of black dial watches, including a Rolex 16750, and a Ocean7 GMT with a Red/blue sapphire insert. I just couldn't justify another Black dial GMT. 
I really like your buddy's Rolex. Just too bad that Rolex won't produce the Pepsi ceramic in stainless steel. If they do, I would be sorely tempted to sell some watches and buy one, but the white gold will always be out of my price range. Just have to admire from afar. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d88

JFingers said:


> What a great pair! I got the white dialed KW because I already have a gilt gloss Kingston. This picture proves that thought was erroneous.
> 
> And because I can, here's a pic of my friend trying on my Key West next to his fancy R*lex.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only jake


Thanks, yeah I'm really pleased with the two. I have to say though I was going through the exact same thought process that you were during ordering and very nearly went for the white dial but played it safe. Thankfully when the KW arrived there were enough differences for me to justify keeping them both, so it all worked out well in the end . My only real regret though is that I never ordered the white dial as well to complete the set.

Nothing wrong with your friends Rolex either, the Rolex GMT is a classic in my book and without the Pan Am GMT, we never would have had the KW.


----------



## d88

Neily_San said:


> Snap ! !
> Same dials.
> Same bezels.
> Even same straps.
> Fines choices :-D
> 
> Neily


Great minds think alike !:-!


----------



## Plat0




----------



## FireMonk3y

Man I want a black dialed Key West bad!! Anyone want to trade for a Seiko 6159-7010 tuna?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Plat0 said:


>


How on earth were you able to delay such beauty! It must have been torture. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

JFingers said:


> What a great pair! I got the white dialed KW because I already have a gilt gloss Kingston. This picture proves that thought was erroneous.
> 
> And because I can, here's a pic of my friend trying on my Key West next to his fancy R*lex.
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only jake


I ordered the gilt/gloss Key West specifically because I had the matte dial Nassau. Seeing all the photos of black dial gilt/gloss watches doesn't make me regret my choice, but the day Bill posted an Instagram of a non-gilt pepsi Key West... I felt some feelings...


----------



## Plat0

powerband said:


> How on earth were you able to delay such beauty! It must have been torture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly don't know... I haven't taken it off in the past few days though. I can only guess why I wasn't that tortured... and it's because my Kingston is still my one true love. This is the mistress!


----------



## powerband

Yellowdrive said:


> I ordered the gilt/gloss Key West specifically because I had the matte dial Nassau. Seeing all the photos of black dial gilt/gloss watches doesn't make me regret my choice, but the day Bill posted an Instagram of a non-gilt pepsi Key West... I felt some feelings...


Bury those feelings right now.

Your first choice is perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Plat0 said:


> I honestly don't know... I haven't taken it off in the past few days though. I can only guess why I wasn't that tortured... and it's because my Kingston is still my one true love. This is the mistress!


Ha! My feelings exactly.


----------



## Chromejob

Yellowdrive said:


> I ordered the gilt/gloss Key West specifically because I had the matte dial Nassau. ... the day Bill posted an Instagram of a non-gilt pepsi Key West... I felt some feelings...


Don't worry. Those feelings will be completely supplanted by a new feeling (or feelings) when you see how the gilt markings appear and disappear....


----------



## powerband

The gilt floating over the deep-black gloss is utterly glorious.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Happy October 26th, all. Guess what today's the *58th anniversary* of...?





































Historical note. N707PA is pictured as being _Clipper America_, the first jet making the scheduled flight, but that r/n was renamed Clipper Tradewind. It was N711PA [SUB]1[/SUB] [SUB]2[/SUB] making the historic flight. See attachments of N711PA leaving Idlewild, and arriving at Le Bourget the next morning.


----------



## e dantes

My morning with some Saguaros.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeturner7

After a little bit of research on Pan Am, I discovered that the day they declared bankruptcy is my birthday.....
Not the best connection to have, but still interesting.


----------



## e dantes

Just having a Key West wasn't enough to get on this one.







It might be a while before maintenance clears it to fly.







(I realize it isn't a Clipper, but I rarely see any seaplanes/amphibious planes in Arizona.)


----------



## Chromejob

That's a *US Coast Guard HU-16E, Grumman Albatross*! I've flown in one of those. A guy named Connie Edwards still operates one. 

It's the last seaplane that the USCG operated. Replaced operationally by the plane I flew in, the HU25A Falcon, with C123s serving in-between.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumman_HU-16_Albatross
HU-16 Albatross | National Naval Aviation Museum
https://www.neam.org/ac-grumman-hu16e.php
Grumman Albatross - TN Museum of Aviation


----------



## powerband

e dantes said:


> Just having a Key West wasn't enough to get on this one.
> View attachment 9753410
> 
> It might be a while before maintenance clears it to fly.
> View attachment 9753426
> 
> (I realize it isn't a Clipper, but I rarely see any seaplanes/amphibious planes in Arizona.)


Just some Windex and a few spritz of WD40 will get it back in the air.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

Chromejob said:


> That's a *US Coast Guard HU-16E, Grumman Albatross*! I've flown in one of those. A guy named Connie Edwards still operates one.
> 
> It's the last seaplane that the USCG operated. Replaced operationally by the plane I flew in, the HU25A Falcon, with C123s serving in-between.


Great information! I hope the Albatross treated you well. It sounds like you had an interesting career. Thank you for your service.

When I win the lottery, I would like to live on an island in warm section of an ocean with a seaplane to fly. My eye is on the Antilles Super Goose, an updated version of the classic Grumman Goose. Mrs. E Dantes might not be sold on the plan. She wisely humors me, at least until we buy the winning lottery ticket.


----------



## mtbmike

Clean up nice with a big budget in Quiksilver's heyday back in '04.


----------



## Chromejob

If my memory of the stories is true, the Albatrosses were retired not because they were past their operational lifetime (they were still capable and performing well, easily upgraded with the latest avionics, &c), but lifetime limits on the wing spars, which would've been too expensive to replace. If true,... very sad. The 123s and HU25s could only drop rafts, smoke markers, DMB markers ... the Albatross had the capability of landing in fair seas and picking survivors up. :think:


----------



## mlb212

hanging out at the thermal spas in Vichy


----------



## mlb212

Vichy wedding


----------



## powerband

mlb212 said:


> Vichy wedding
> 
> View attachment 9782882


That looks absolutely stunning!

There have been some great strap changes but I think the KW black dial gilt looks best on its original bracelet.

It is just a gorgeous watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## Arthur

Today!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Never say never... but who's never selling their Key West?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeturner7

powerband said:


> Never say never... but who's never selling their Key West?


I don't see any reason to sell in the near future. In fact (and this may sound silly to some), if I needed the funds, I would now feel comfortable selling my other watches (e.g., Omega/Rolex) as my 2 Key Wests will satisfy the stainless steel sports GMT urge.


----------



## mlb212

I took my Key West to a wine convention in Lyon


----------



## mlb212

Poulet de Bresse


----------



## powerband

mlb212 said:


> I took my Key West to a wine convention in Lyon
> 
> View attachment 9802106


Holy smokes. This watch splashes and glitters just the perfect amount.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

timeturner7 said:


> I don't see any reason to sell in the near future. In fact (and this may sound silly to some), if I needed the funds, I would now feel comfortable selling my other watches (e.g., Omega/Rolex) as my 2 Key Wests will satisfy the stainless steel sports GMT urge.


Makes sense to me. One has far more access to various Omegas and Rolexes, but not necessarily to the MKII Key West or its brother the Kingston.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Dinner with my Key West at Marguerite (Paul Bocuse) in Lyon


----------



## Jfha1210

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

KW taking a ride with me today.


----------



## Chromejob

Happy open-6 back to standard time Sunday.










[SUB]YEAH. To confirm for those new to the gilt dials, in certain lighting and the right magnification, you can see reflections off the dial. In precise lighting, there seems to be a series of reflections off the dial, back to the crystal, and back to the dial (or maybe just refracted in the crystal?). My Kingston does it too. [/SUB]

// Tapatalk on Nexus 7 //


----------



## Sdengr

Open 6 Sunday with a hint of gilt peeking through. Love all the pics being posted on here.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

You're welcome... 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/date-wheel-ideas-418143.html


----------



## Sdengr

TheDude said:


> You're welcome...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/date-wheel-ideas-418143.html


So you're the mastermind behind it! Interesting to look at those posts from 6 years ago and see all the people asking for a GMT homage with a roulette date like you suggested. We've certainly come a long way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Bar Le Fer a Cheval at Les Halles


----------



## mlb212

I love first class trains in France


----------



## mlb212

Louis XIV at Place Bellecour


----------



## mlb212

Basilica of the Sacred Heart of ***** in Paris (Basilique du Sacre-Coeur)


----------



## mlb212

I love Choucroute. Choucroute is a rather amazing dish originating in Alsace with pork chop, sausage, port belly, and frankfurter with roasted cabbage with peppercorns and juniper berries.


----------



## Chromejob

mlb212 said:


> Bar Le Fer a Cheval at Les Halles


Dude, I am LOVING the travelogue...

The heartburn _bleu plaque spéciale_, maybe not so much.... :roll:


----------



## bompi

For what it's worth : Place Bellecour is in the center of Lyon, a nice place to have lunch (in a _bouchon_, for instance : a rather typical Lyon restaurant).


----------



## Arthur

Election Day in the USA!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Sneaking a peek


----------



## e dantes

A little red, white, and blue for Election Day.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Sdengr

Not intending to generate any political or personal opinions, but today I'm proud to wear the red white and blue KW. Last time I was overseas wasn't the greatest, but I look back fondly while remembering all the people I served with. Lest we forget that there are still Americans deployed and working for us to enjoy our freedoms. Hope you all have a great day!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

A salute to all our veterans!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

In honor of the men and women that serve, I'm flying (or wearing) the ol red, white, and blue!


----------



## 66Cooper

Stuck with the red, white, blue today. Enjoying a family night. Fire pit, good drink and family fun. Doesn't get better.


----------



## Chromejob

Sdengr said:


> View attachment 9895842


I just read the details on your CVN70 patch...! Lol


----------



## Eric90




----------



## 66Cooper

Loving the Tudor red strap!!


----------



## kamonjj

Man, I wish I would have taken the chance during the preorder to get the pepsi black dial! Anyone need some xmas money?


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## powerband

The gilt-dial and bi-color GMT has so much for the eye.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr

Chromejob said:


> I just read the details on your CVN70 patch...! Lol


Definitely one of the more unique ones I have!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Having a little fun with the depth feature in iPhone. Not as effective on watches:-/


----------



## Jallen82

66Cooper said:


>


Love the glit dial


----------



## TheDude

Just arrived.

I've had a spot since April 2nd 2011. Totally worth it.

Thanks Bill for making this one special.


----------



## TheDude




----------



## powerband

That blue looks so good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

TheDude said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> I've had a spot since April 2nd 2011. Totally worth it.
> 
> Thanks Bill for making this one special.


Congrats!! I know you've been patiently waiting. I'd wait a little extra for that configuration also. One of a kind..I really like the silver hands against the gilt the on the dial. Since it's likely the only one out there you're obligated to indulge us with more pics . Enjoy!!


----------



## Sdengr

Happy 4th!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

The combination of the crown, crown-stem and crown tube on the Kingston is robust and especially sturdy. Does anyone know how the winding system for the Key West compare? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

The winding is TOTALLY different on the KW....or maybe my Kingston is just way too beat up. Your winding the KW I can barely feel any resistance. The Kingston has much more "feel" to it when winding by the crown. Different movements so maybe just that. 

The crown is obviously smaller and the tube as well but it feels very robust for its size. The operation is actually a bit more precise then on my Kingston. Again, could be age and wear and tear on the ol Kingston though at this point.


----------



## Sdengr

66Cooper said:


> The winding is TOTALLY different on the KW....or maybe my Kingston is just way too beat up. Your winding the KW I can barely feel any resistance. The Kingston has much more "feel" to it when winding by the crown. Different movements so maybe just that.
> 
> The crown is obviously smaller and the tube as well but it feels very robust for its size. The operation is actually a bit more precise then on my Kingston. Again, could be age and wear and tear on the ol Kingston though at this point.


I second this. The Kingston winding has some "ratcheting" to it but I've felt that in other watches I own. For some reason the KW is much smoother. Maybe the 2893 is different in that regard?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Sdengr said:


> I second this. The Kingston winding has some "ratcheting" to it but I've felt that in other watches I own. For some reason the KW is much smoother. Maybe the 2893 is different in that regard? ....


 I believe you are completely correct....

:think: In my experience with several 2893's, they all exhibit that buttery-smooth sensation when being manually wound.

A characteristic of that movement (so smooth and almost without any 'resistance' .....as compared to the 2836 or 2824....)

--- Best ---


----------



## autofiend

66Cooper said:


> The winding is TOTALLY different on the KW....or maybe my Kingston is just way too beat up. Your winding the KW I can barely feel any resistance. The Kingston has much more "feel" to it when winding by the crown. Different movements so maybe just that.
> 
> The crown is obviously smaller and the tube as well but it feels very robust for its size. The operation is actually a bit more precise then on my Kingston. Again, could be age and wear and tear on the ol Kingston though at this point.


The 2824 is known to feel rough when winding. It's the same with all 2824s I've owned including the top grade variants.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## supersmitty

I keep hoping someone will post a pic of the matte Pepsi version; anyone? Y'all have the Midas touch, and I never thought I'd say this... but enough gilt already


----------



## 66Cooper

Chilling with a nice drink, my fav lady and the tree. Oh, and a decent watch.


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## watchdoc..

Completely correct.


----------



## Yellowdrive

Just arrived. This thing comes alive in daylight!


----------



## powerband

I bet it does. The gilt just explodes! I remember seeing the gilt dial on my Kingston back in 2011, walking with my wife and my baby daughter in the neighborhood and seeing the warm light of the sunset explode on the dial. It was a gorgeous afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwold




----------



## curt941

Wow, first Matte dial I've seen in pics...looks great!


----------



## kamonjj

Love the matte!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Ok dammit. Can someone please comment on how one switches their order? That matte dial has got a hold of me.


----------



## Yellowdrive

The only down side to the Key West so far... the potential to clash!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Having owned a Kingston and Nassau before, and selling the Kingston first before the Nassau, I know that I looove _looking_ at gilt dials......and I prefer _owning_ matte......_but_.......maybe the KW is different......there's definitely something about the whole interplay between gilt, blue and red that I find so intoxicating........:think:.

Sigh.....I have until January 31st to make up my mind but there's still a lot of head scratching and banging going on!! o| :-s :-d


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Aceldama said:


> Ok dammit. Can someone please comment on how one switches their order? That matte dial has got a hold of me.


:think: I think you can ask to change your order right up to the time before a 'Build in Progress' notification appears - But your request, if agreed to, may act to delay your delivery, probably contingent on availability of parts; scheduling and so on....

If you don't ask, you already know what the answer will be.

I would suggest that you submit a ticket via the 'Customer Service Portal' if you are serious about a change.

:think:_ (I have had one in for several days now but have not had a reply, so be prepared to wait a bit.)_

Happy Holidays to All!

|>|>

--> Updated: _Reply Received (and a *change* is proposed) ;-)_


----------



## Yellowdrive

thejollywatcher said:


> Having owned a Kingston and Nassau before, and selling the Kingston first before the Nassau, I know that I looove _looking_ at gilt dials......and I prefer _owning_ matte......_but_.......maybe the KW is different......there's definitely something about the whole interplay between gilt, blue and red that I find so intoxicating........:think:.
> 
> Sigh.....I have until January 31st to make up my mind but there's still a lot of head scratching and banging going on!! o| :-s :-d


If I didn't already have a matte dial Nassau, I'm 99% sure I would've gone for the non-gilt Key West. Otherwise, I just had to have one of each (especially since finding a Kingston is a long-shot at this point).


----------



## timeturner7

gwold said:


> View attachment 10262530


Fulcurm......the one that gt away. I have been lusting after this for so long.
Those are two fantastic pieces you have!


----------



## 66Cooper

Yellowdrive said:


> The only down side to the Key West so far... the potential to clash!
> 
> View attachment 10267138


TOTALLY!!! It's the only issue BUT there is a silver lining. It forces me to switch between it and the Kingston almost daily. No watch is left out in the cold


----------



## e dantes

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I think you can ask to change your order right up to the time before a 'Build in Progress' notification appears - But your request, if agreed to, may act to delay your delivery, probably contingent on availability of parts; scheduling and so on....
> 
> If you don't ask, you already know what the answer will be.
> 
> I would suggest that you submit a ticket via the 'Customer Service Portal' if you are serious about a change.
> 
> :think:_ (I have had one in for several days now but have not had a reply, so be prepared to wait a bit.)_
> 
> Happy Holidays to All!
> 
> |>|>
> 
> --> Updated: _Reply Received (and a *change* is proposed) ;-)_


I changed one of my selections in October through the customer portal, about a month after I first put in my choices. Bill got back to me saying my change would work, but the official change would take a while. A couple of weeks ago I received the confirmation of the change. My guess would be this will get more difficult when Bill gets near the end of the run.

The great pictures here do influence me. That is why I am going for the trifecta. Sometime next year, a black gilt and black matte will head my way. They will join the white gilt Key West, acquired from a WUS member, in my collection. When they are all together I plan to seriously consider stop buying more watches. Before they arrive I have to sell several watches to bring my watch fund back to zero.


----------



## powerband

Yellowdrive said:


> The only down side to the Key West so far... the potential to clash!
> 
> View attachment 10267138


Such a beautiful watch!

Shirts, shoes, belts, etc. matter for color coordination but I don't think a wristwatch on a bracelet with a splash of colors on the bezel affect the clothing choice outside of a tux. I'd wear that watch away!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## Aceldama

e dantes said:


> When they are all together I plan to seriously consider stop buying more watches.


Bwaaaahahahahahaha


----------



## e dantes

Aceldama said:


> Bwaaaahahahahahaha


I plan to seriously consider it. I have been known to talk myself into things. 

But even I cannot talk myself into buying more until I sell a few.


----------



## El Chihuahua

TheDude said:


>


When I read your first post I was skeptical of this setup but seeing it I am a bit jealous. Fantastic choice!


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## TheDude

El Chihuahua said:


> When I read your first post I was skeptical of this setup but seeing it I am a bit jealous. Fantastic choice!


Thanks!!

Two since then...


----------



## Yellowdrive

Just a few snaps I took before the holidays...


----------



## Darwin

Fantastic, yellowdrive! Love the first shot of it on-wrist. This is the exact configuration I have ordered - validation bias activate! Flipping gorgeous! Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## 66Cooper

Burning the midnight oil FINALLY sizing my key west supplied bracelet. Been using the Kingston rivet when needed. Not sure if this has been discussed before but I am surprised at the differences. I've mentioned the clasp and thicker end pieces before, I'm sure, but bracelet is actually slightly smaller then the Kingston version. With the same number of links removed, the Kingston is slightly loose at the second hole from end. Key west at last hole and a perfect fit. My wrist are always a little smaller in the colder weather...


----------



## 66Cooper

I've been loving the KW bracelet.


----------



## autofiend

Actual 6542 Pan Am Special









I poached this from Dennis Smith's thread on the Rolex forum here on WUS. Hope you don't mind, Dennis!


----------



## Chromejob

A link to the thread wouldn't hurt...!

1959 White dialed Pan Am 6542 "Albino"...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=3915818&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Darn you Tapatalk

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/1959-white-dialed-pan-am-6542-albino-3915818.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

What a burner


----------



## Danny33

66Cooper said:


> What a burner


nice shot, and very nice watch


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> What a burner


This is like a glass of scotch at sunset.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## bbuckbbuck

I've got to say: I've looked askance at the Key West craze for the last few years. Never could figure out the hype. Get a real Rolex, I said. But, going through the photos in this thread, the black gilt dial pepsi Key West is one of the most beautiful watches -- homage or not -- that I've ever seen, period. Even crap cell phone photos capture the incredible attention to detail and flawless execution that fans have raved about. The gloss dial. The open 6s and 9s on the date wheel. The perfectly beveled lugs. Centered hour marker lume. A bezel that pops. I'm not saying it's my cup of tea, but clearly the fanfare is more than warranted. 

Congrats to all who waited and scored such an amazing timepiece!


----------



## 66Cooper

KW Chilling while my sons new toy "cools down" after some serious playtime fun.


----------



## Arthur

Open 9 Monday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowdrive

I felt bad that I wasn't wearing my Nassau very much these days. I put it on last night, held a flashlight to the dial and watched it glow...

Edit: Whoops. Meant to post this in another thread. File this under "What MKII Are You Wearing".


----------



## powerband

Yellowdrive, it's a happy accident.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## TheDude

Arthur said:


> Open 9 Monday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't have my KW on but I'll put up an open 9!


----------



## 66Cooper

Finally getting some slope time...myself and the key west.


----------



## TheDude




----------



## TheDude




----------



## TheDude




----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

66Cooper said:


> KW Chilling while my sons new toy "cools down" after some serious playtime fun.


Stunning! I am waiting to my KW and hopefully it will be arrived soon


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


>


Outstanding shot, sir. When you get reflections in the glossy dial, you've hit a home run. Time for a cigar and snifter.....


----------



## powerband

TheDude said:


>


Dang. All that glitter.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> Outstanding shot, sir. When you get reflections in the glossy dial, you've hit a home run. Time for a cigar and shifter.....


Thanks.

So interestingly (to me anyway), reducing the reflection actually added greater depth to it. It actually more accurately represents what our eyes see anyway.

This image is the as-captured jpeg (top) and then the edited one (below)

I think you'll agree that the reflection looks better with less luminance in the reflected light sources.


----------



## powerband

The second example is exactly how I remember my Kingston--visually explosive. 


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## powerband

Very attractive.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## Chromejob

Happy open-9 Thursday, everyone.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IgniFerroque

This thread needs more coke.


----------



## TheMeasure

IgniFerroque said:


> This thread needs more coke.


Here you go! Did some quick edits with my phone on my Pepsi KW.


----------



## powerband

The Coke will be utterly awesome. 


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatumble


----------



## vandergl

Poor image. Deleted. My apologies.


----------



## 66Cooper

Beat lighting but bored at work.


----------



## 66Cooper

Watching a great documentary on the king of cool.


----------



## Sdengr

Taking S/N 031 out in the sun after a wet week here in SoCal. Thinking about picking up a jubilee bracelet for this one soon.














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

A jubilee is a nice addition.


----------



## mtbmike

Excellent pic shows good legibility of the white face.



Sdengr said:


> Taking S/N 031 out in the sun after a wet week here in SoCal. Thinking about picking up a jubilee bracelet for this one soon.
> View attachment 10656746
> View attachment 10656754
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Watching a great documentary on the king of cool.


_Steve McQueen: the Essence of Cool_ ? Great biopic.


Sdengr said:


> Taking S/N 031 out in the sun after a wet week here in SoCal. Thinking about picking up a jubilee bracelet for this one soon.


Glad you didn't wash away...!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Never saw that one...but I'm now searching for it. Different one for me. Get show if anyone is interested. Steve mcqueen and Le Mans.

Another fiery night.


----------



## Sdengr

Chromejob said:


> _Steve McQueen: the Essence of Cool_ ? Great biopic.
> 
> Glad you didn't wash away...!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm surprised I didn't either! It was astounding how many people thought driving through 4 feet of water was a good idea though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Never saw that one...but I'm now searching for it. Different one for me. Get show if anyone is interested. Steve mcqueen and Le Mans.


Oh, yeah, I saw that one. Good biopic.

_The Essence of Cool_[1] is on the BD for Bullitt. The BD is loaded with that, and a feature on film editing, and a 1969 featurette on the making of the film. In all, it's a good bargain on a great McQueen film.

[1] has a segment on the summer making _Le Mans_.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

I can't believe it but STILL on the bracelet.


----------



## 66Cooper

Key West 037, you are clear for takeoff. Sit back, relax, and enjoy your trip to the Florida keys.


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Key West 037, you are clear for takeoff. Sit back, relax, and enjoy your trip to the Florida keys.


Say high to Hemingway House and Duval St for me....


----------



## 66Cooper

We are mid way down. Not sure if we will make it to KW proper sadly. That said, enjoying the heck out of this place.


----------



## Sdengr

You must at least make it down to it's homesake...what better picture than a Key West in it's natural habitat?!


----------



## 66Cooper

I know!!!! Will do my best. Just hard to jump in a car for a 3 hour round trip when it's so nice where we are.


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## Fox143

66Cooper said:


>


Dislike picture secondary to extreme jealousy for watch and beach!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powerband

Jeez. Some killer pictures, gentlemen. 


Sent from the most unreliable app, Tapatalk (assuming it didn't crash again)


----------



## 66Cooper

So close yet so far.... 
not going to make it to key west on this trip. I think my watch was a bit heartbroken that's life.


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## STEELINOX

66Cooper said:


>


Oh, thatsa special snap ya have there = TOP MARKS !
Thanks,
Randy


----------



## fastfras

Coke /gilt - black. pages 11, 25, 35, and 40. #1004 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Jfha1210

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Home sweet (freezing) home.


----------



## TheMeasure

Wanted to share a cool photo. I was able to catch the KW's reflection in a window..Pepsi bezel, gilt dial, roulette date wheel, and all!


----------



## 66Cooper

This thread needs more peeps posting pix!


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> This thread needs more peeps posting pix!


More peeps need to get their KW first.

Sent from the most unreliable app, Tapatalk (assuming it didn't crash again)


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, you have a point


----------



## Chromejob

Yay for the blue, and red, and blue, and red, and....


\\ Sent from my mobile device //


----------



## timeturner7

Accepted a very important delivery today. Photos cannot do them justice, but I had to take some photos on my phone upon opening the boxes.

I put the white dial on a brown strap with blue stitching and it looks great.

So, so happy with these!!


----------



## DrNikolai

Coke #43 checking in along with a Plasteramic interpretation of the 1655 Explorer. Consider this to be two ends of the GMT spectrum


----------



## 66Cooper

Switched mine off it's bracelet for the first time in a few weeks.


----------



## STEELINOX

timeturner7 said:


> Accepted a very important delivery today. Photos cannot do them justice, but I had to take some photos on my phone upon opening the boxes.
> 
> I put the white dial on a brown strap with blue stitching and it looks great.
> 
> So, so happy with these!!


Nice!
It looks like the middle image - with the black dialed version, of which its crown is out front of the white dialed vn; still looks like the white is larger, and may even "wear" bigger than the black. Meh, what do I know - someone pour me a shot of Jack please !


----------



## Chromejob

STEELINOX said:


> Nice!
> It looks like the middle image - with the black dialed version, of which its crown is out front of the white dialed vn; still looks like the white is larger, and may even "wear" bigger than the black. Meh, what do I know - someone pour me a shot of Jack please !


 Not so incomprehensible. The black area outside the chapter ring on the black gloss dial looks negative (I feel all the Mk II gloss black dials seem to "disappear" with the markers hovering in space). That is, looks like it's not there. But the entire white dial, including the area outside the chapter ring and touching the rehaut, is visible, making that dial seem a wee bit bigger.

IMHO....

\\ Sent from my mobile device //


----------



## TheDude




----------



## e dantes

I thought the meeting of all Key West owners was at 1pm. Don't tell me I got the date wrong. I would hate to come to Key West for nothing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Will you be heading to birth place of pan am??


----------



## e dantes

66Cooper said:


> Will you be heading to birth place of pan am??


Kelly's (McGillis) Bar & Grill? I have told Mrs. Dantes that is required. She rolled her eyes, but will humor me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

e dantes said:


> Kelly's (McGillis) Bar & Grill? I have told Mrs. Dantes that is required. She rolled her eyes, but will humor me.
> 
> View attachment 10930234
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh momma! Thats just like the one I ordered !


----------



## e dantes

STEELINOX said:


> Oh momma! Thats just like the one I ordered !


It is beautiful. You will enjoy this combination.

This is my first slice of key lime pie in Key West.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Lovely job getting the reflection of the gilt chapter ring on the rehaut...!


\\ Sent from my mobile device //


----------



## 66Cooper

Taking advantage of this warmer weather we are having in the north east.


----------



## e dantes

66Cooper said:


> Will you be heading to birth place of pan am??


I was a little disappointed by the state of the Pan Am memorabilia. But the margaritas were good.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Makes me not so sad I didn't drag my butt down there while I was in the keys. Cool you got there thiugh


----------



## e dantes

66Cooper said:


> Makes me not so sad I didn't drag my butt down there while I was in the keys. Cool you got there thiugh


When my wife suggested Key West, I started to explain about the watch and her eyes glazed over. We flew directly here. I have heard the drive from the mainland gets a bit tiring.

The best part so far was the seaplane ride on a de Havilland Otter to Dry Tortugas National Park and back was amazing. We stayed between 400-500 feet above the water most of the trip. We could see turtles and sharks on the flight. I was in the co-pilot's seat on the way back.

There is a shop on Duval Street with overpriced Pan Am memorabilia. I bought a highball glass. My wife is very patient.

The display at Kelly's had a number of pictures or articles that had fallen down. The bar stools did have a neat propeller design.

Let me know if there is anything you want photos of.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> Taking advantage of this warmer weather we are having in the north east.


The Key West is perhaps one of the nicest GMT on the market. The gilt is incredible.

Sent from the most unreliable app, Tapatalk (assuming it didn't crash again)


----------



## Chromejob

e dantes said:


> When my wife suggested Key West, I started to explain about the watch and her eyes glazed over. We flew directly here. I have heard the drive from the mainland gets a bit tiring.
> 
> The best part so far was the seaplane ride on a de Havilland Otter to Dry Tortugas National Park and back was amazing. We stayed between 400-500 feet above the water most of the trip. We could see turtles and sharks on the flight. I was in the co-pilot's seat on the way back.
> 
> There is a shop on Duval Street with overpriced Pan Am memorabilia. I bought a highball glass. My wife is very patient.
> 
> The display at Kelly's had a number of pictures or articles that had fallen down. The bar stools did have a neat propeller design.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been many years since I was there. Drove straight down from Mobile in one shot, yes, those final miles through the Keys were an ordeal. Went there when my pal James Gammon was filming with Goldie Hawn, if that gives an idea of the time.... There was a neat expat gay(?) bar on Duval St called ... Bogart's? My favorite place to keep a stool warm and read a play Jim gave me to makes notes on.

There was an old lighthouse that was a charming thing to visit. Hemingway House, of course.....

You can pick up old highballs from the 50s, 60s on eBay -- they gave them out on inaugural flights for new routes. I have one from a new route to So. America, 1962...?

\\ Sent from my mobile device //


----------



## 66Cooper

Just mounted to a new addition all the way from Budapest.


----------



## e dantes

Chromejob said:


> Been many years since I was there. Drove straight down from Mobile in one shot, yes, those final miles through the Keys were an ordeal. Went there when my pal James Gammon was filming with Goldie Hawn, if that gives an idea of the time.... There was a neat expat gay(?) bar on Duval St called ... Bogart's? My favorite place to keep a stool warm and read a play Jim gave me to makes notes on.
> 
> There was an old lighthouse that was a charming thing to visit. Hemingway House, of course.....
> 
> You can pick up old highballs from the 50s, 60s on eBay -- they gave them out on inaugural flights for new routes. I have one from a new route to So. America, 1962...?
> 
> \\ Sent from my mobile device //


We stopped by Bogart's around 3pm and there wasn't a soul in there. We didn't even see an employee. It's now an Irish pub and grill. While that isn't a busy bar time most places, Key West isn't most places. 75 degrees and sunny doesn't make me think about drinking in an Irish pub, but I have never been to Ireland. We ended up eating and drinking at one of the many places by the water.

I liked James Gammon in Major Leagues. I had not realized how many movies and tv shows he had been in. Being married for 38 years is impressive, especially for someone in Hollywood. 














Below is at the historic seaport in Key West. The Cincy Strap Works seatbelt straps are extremely comfortable (no endorsement deal, I just like them).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

e dantes said:


> We stopped by Bogart's around 3pm and there wasn't a soul in there. We didn't even see an employee. It's now an Irish pub and grill. While that isn't a busy bar time most places, Key West isn't most places. 75 degrees and sunny doesn't make me think about drinking in an Irish pub, but I have never been to Ireland. We ended up eating and drinking at one of the many places by the water.
> ...


Completely different look, must have been remodeled since '90.

Have we seen a matte dial in the wild? Here's a repost from a Swedish owner, Instagrammed by Mk II. Yeah, that would look great with a white sweep seconds hand.... Congrats to the owner!










\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## gwold

Chromejob said:


> Have we seen a matte dial in the wild? Here's a repost from a Swedish owner, Instagrammed by Mk II. Yeah, that would look great with a white sweep seconds hand.... Congrats to the owner!


Chromejob, my stepson's matte dial arrived in December. I posted a pic in this thread, and another in the "how many have shipped" thread.

I might be persuaded to post a couple more, if it's really important. This kid's VERY particular about his things! He's going to have, and baby, his KW for a VERY long time!


----------



## Yellowdrive

Such clear blue skies...


----------



## cpotters

KW 000A/399 on a navy blue Rally Strap, perfect with blue jeans for a lazy and relaxing weekend.


----------



## STEELINOX

cpotters said:


> KW 000A/399 on a navy blue Rally Strap, perfect with blue jeans for a lazy and relaxing weekend.


Idigthatlook!


----------



## 66Cooper

Happy open 6!


----------



## Darwin

66Cooper - I just unliked your photo above so I could like it again! Day-um! Exact spec I have on pre-order (group 3) and I LOVE it. Validation bias?


----------



## TheMeasure

What if....


----------



## 66Cooper

That sure would be interesting!!


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> That sure would be interesting!!


It sure would be a beauty. Maybe I'll play with some more color combos.


----------



## 66Cooper

Well, there are a million colors but I'd say Tudor went through all the obvious ones. All black, all blue, deep red/maroon. Not sure what other colors make any sense. Even green like Rolex has done would seem a bit garish to me...at least on this watch. Only other combo we all talked about was a root beer option.


----------



## 66Cooper

Another blazing Saturday night


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> Another blazing Saturday night


Sunday morning will come with a devastating hangover.

Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

powerband said:


> Sunday morning will come with a devastating hangover.
> 
> Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


My god did it ever....


----------



## Yellowdrive

Just because...


----------



## 66Cooper

Just chilling with my West


----------



## gwold

By request, here are a few more shots of the matte dial. Clearly, someone needs to bone up on macro shooting.








Here you cannot see the texture of the dial, so the markers and text just flow smoothly on the dial.








At the right angle, though, the texture of the dial and the markers shows clearly.








Another texture shot, where even the date dial comes through.


----------



## 66Cooper

Thank you so much for those. Great to see


----------



## Sdengr

HOT DAMN that matte dial coke looks INSANE. The way the light catches the bezel lets you see the similarities of the color of the hour markers and the 24 hour markers...it almost seems like it's a true sapphire bezel. Such a stunner, thanks for the pics.


----------



## Flip.willy

The red gmt hand looks so good against that matte dial. Thanks for the pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

The Coke bezel looks incredible!


Sent from a mainspring using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

Chicago wedding


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## Jfha1210

I love this cloudy days when the lume is fully charged and the indexes look blue-grey instead of white...









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Still rockin the jubilee


----------



## TheMeasure

^^^ Contemplating that jubilee, but for now the stock riveted has been my favorite for the KW.


----------



## 66Cooper

Wow! Now THAT's a shot!


----------



## sevens

It is white


----------



## TheMeasure

66Cooper said:


> Wow! Now THAT's a shot!


Appreciate it 66Cooper!


----------



## sevens

LETS THE WHITE SHOWS ITS STRENGTH


----------



## lacogil

I feel like there's a lot more love for the black model so I thought I'd post more pictures of the white gilt dial.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdengr

lacogil said:


> I feel like there's a lot more love for the black model so I thought I'd post more pictures of the white gilt dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that's a great looking watch : )


----------



## powerband

lacogil said:


> I feel like there's a lot more love for the black model so I thought I'd post more pictures of the white gilt dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! When did you receive your white KW?

Surely the Delivery of the KW has picked up again after the big watch show?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil

powerband said:


> Nice! When did you receive your white KW?
> 
> Surely the Delivery of the KW has picked up again after the big watch show?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is actually second hand. It's a plank model. S/N 031

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

The one, the only...


----------



## mlb212

Taking my white dial Key West on trip


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo

So many beauties!


----------



## Arthur

Yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil

White dial c3 lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

In the city of Bagan along the banks of the Irrawaddy river, the site of the first great empire of Burma


----------



## Yellowdrive

My daily driver... My poor Nassau and Hawkinge are feeling very neglected.


----------



## mlb212

on the roof of Oak kyaung-gyi monastery for sunrise


----------



## mlb212

climbing through the bowels of Oak kyaung-gyi monastery


----------



## mlb212

Shan style tomato salad


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## powerband

TheMeasure said:


>


All that glitters is not gold, except unless it's a black gilt Key West.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

037 earning its keep today as I do a dead-wood collection around my property. Probably cut down 10 trees today!


----------



## powerband

You deserve a drink and the Key West deserves a scrub-down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Done and done!!


----------



## Chromejob

powerband said:


> All that glitters is not gold, except unless it's a black gilt Key West.


You said it&#8230;!


----------



## powerband

Chromejob said:


> You said it&#8230;!


Dang that's nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Enjoying some of the fruits of my labors on a wonderful night here


----------



## robhaa

66Cooper said:


> Enjoying some of the fruits of my labors on a wonderful night here


Nice shot!


----------



## TheDude

66Cooper said:


> 037 earning its keep today as I do a dead-wood collection around my property. Probably cut down 10 trees today!


Lightweight.

This is the carnage we had at the Lodge last week. Already got an insurance check cut and equipment is onsite.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

On a blue Phenome today


----------



## TheMeasure

From the weekend


----------



## cpotters

A good friend gave me a most excellent hat to go with my Pussy Galore! I think it matches my Rally Strap quite nicely.


----------



## jayogolmic

66Cooper said:


> Enjoying some of the fruits of my labors on a wonderful night here


Beautiful shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper




----------



## Chromejob

RIP Sir Roger Moore. Such a class act.










\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## Chromejob

Happy June 17th, all.

What's so special about today? Funny you should ask. Today's the *70th anniversary of Pan American World Airways' first round the world commercial route being inaugurated*. Done with an L-049 Lockheed Constellation (beautiful plane), the inspiration for my personal serial number of #049/399 Mk II Key West LE (beautiful watch). Raise a glass/mug/can/bottle to Juan Trippe and the dedicated crews of post-war Pan Am.



\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## powerband

I'm raising a bottle.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

That's awesome to know. Thanks!! Learn something new everyday.

I'm rocking the GMT for the international aspect of it...as I enjoy 24 hours of pure racing bliss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bompi

_Tada !_

I finally got the precious and long awaited watch.
To be honest, when I finally got my Kingston, I found it _nice_, but not that _great_. And I ended up selling it at a fair price a few weeks later.
Now, it's different : this is it ! The watch I expected. I think it is _really great_ and nicely designed.

In my opinion, the Kingston experience has been useful and this watch is even better designed and built than the former. I must say I'm positively thrilled to wear it today.

Since it's been quite hot these days, as soon as I opened the box I put a strap rather than the very nice bracelet (not so easy to reduce its size, by the way...) First I intended to use a kangaroo strap, thin, supple and strong but I chose a Black Ops MN strap from Erika's Original, which is comfortable and nice to wear when it's 35°C in the city...

Unfortunately I didn't get any better at taking pictures ;-)


----------



## Chromejob

:-!b-)


----------



## Watch Rob

Very happy for you and looks very nice!
I'm curious if anyone has imagined what this watch would look like with a date magnifying cyclops like on the Rolex 1675?


----------



## powerband

Congrats, bompi! Will you please share with us how you feel the design and build of the Key West are better than those of the Kingston? 

(I had a Kingston but I'm still awaiting my Key West.)

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlb212

I took my Key West on vacation. Venezia, July 2017.


----------



## 66Cooper

Mine off to across the US to Cali. My sons first flight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powerband

Cali welcomes your son. I see he's equipped well for company on his first flight. As are you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Mine off to across the US to Cali. My sons first flight.


Tracking local and home time zones, I gather? Enjoy the trip!


----------



## 66Cooper

You guessed it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mlb212

Inside the dome of the Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore (Il Duomo di Firenze). Note the herring bone brick work, necessary to support the double dome.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

One from today....









...On solid-linked 'Jubilee-style' bracelet fitted with 'glide-lock-type' clasp....

Oh, yeah..... b-)

|>|>


----------



## NewHaven23

66Cooper said:


> Mine off to across the US to Cali. My sons first flight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great shot!


----------



## LACPA

66Cooper said:


> Gleaming on a sunny morning.


Perfection on the grey NATO!


----------



## mlb212

Key West visits the Colosseum in Roma


----------



## OkiFrog

Mine arrived yesterday, the gilt is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog

OkiFrog said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, the gilt is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

I'm not saying anything so many people here don't already know, but I'm compelled to say it anyway: the gilt is FREAKING AMAZING.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Group 3. Ordered 10 April 2015. Shipping notification came last night, though Bill and I have been corresponding over the past two weeks, so I had a heads up from him that mine was in the queue


----------



## mlb212

I love Bitburger beer and so does my Key West.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) Well... Today is *'the Day'*... when around five years of waiting comes to fruition....

At around Noon or so, USPS Tracking indicated that a package is ready at our local Post Office...

:think: _(Dang hard to get a decent picture of the white-dialed *Key West* on some days....)_









:think: _ (You have to 'under-expose' to see the dial features...)_

:think: (_...maybe because that chemically-blasted-silvered dial reflects so much light...(?)_ :-s









:think: _ (Some indirect light helps... Then you see that C3 doing its thing....)

_...And Later,....back from the PO...._ ;-)









_The 'Black Brother" has arrived..._. ;-)









_..... A quick 'comparison shot'....









.....On Erika's Originals _'Black Ops_' strap....

































:think: It has been a long, long wait. ;-)

:think: But Well Worth It !! :-!

|>|>

_(ps. Thanks Bill, You've Done It Again!)_


----------



## 66Cooper

Is this the first matte dial out there? If not, it must be a long time since I saw one. Congrats on your two new beauts!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powerband

Congrats! 

Mine came a couple days ago but I couldn't pick it up until today--my wife, daughter and I had been out of town through the weekend. While out of town, we stopped in an AD and my wife tried on a Cartier Tank and loves it. I made a decision right there to buy the Cartier for her, even if that means I'll sell the KW to do so, even after waiting years for it. (I think any husband who loves his wife, mother of his child, would do the same.)

But, man, I am really reconsidering moving some money around my accounts to buy my wife the Cartier and just keeping and taking the plastic wraps off the Key West!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

powerband said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Mine came a couple days ago but I couldn't pick it up until today--my wife, daughter and I had been out of town through the weekend. While out of town, we stopped in an AD and my wife tried on a Cartier Tank and loves it. I made a decision right there to buy the Cartier for her, even if that means I'll sell the KW to do so, even after waiting years for it. (I think any husband who loves his wife, mother of his child, would do the same.)
> 
> But, man, I am really reconsidering moving some money around my accounts to buy my wife the Cartier and just keeping and taking the plastic wraps off the Key West!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I know what you mean....

I may be lucky enough to be married to (possibly) the Nicest Person in the World.

;-) I know, and can state without any reservation, that 'The Lady Who lets Me Live With Her' is *the Nicest Person I have ever met*. b-)

My story. Two months ago we were in Seattle for a concert. That is just a 90-minute airplane ride away from her dearest remaining Aunt in Central Oregon, a place that this kid from Alaska has really fallen for. (I had to return to Alaska to oversee and monitor a work-in-progress at our home).

We have spent a fair amount of time around that area, and it was always first in consideration for a place that we might live if we chose to relocate.

She messaged me from her phone, sending that a charming little place (that we had noticed previously) near where her Aunt lives had a "For Sale" sign on it. She asked if she should take a look at it. I replied 'Yes" and then had a look on the 'series of tubes' to see what I could learn about it, and found a listing with photos for another house nearby, and texted her to "... go look at this house at _ _ _ . This one could be *Your Dream Home*."

I'll cut to the chase. She returned home to Alaska after looking at that house and looking at other alternatives nearby. We flew back down in June, looked at the house (Still for Sale with a price reduction) met the owners and made an offer. So with a bit of Good Luck on our side, we may be closing the deal in a month.

:think: _(It could be that I am ready to trade 300 Days of Rain, Cold and Fog, for 300 Days of Sunshine every year.)

:think: *You 'gotta Do', what You 'gotta Do.'*
_
I hope you are able to find a way to keep that watch.

-- My Best to You --


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

66Cooper said:


> Is this the first matte dial out there? If not, it must be a long time since I saw one. Congrats on your two new beauts!! ....


 Thanks, Buddy. I honestly cannot recall other pictures of the matte-dial, so I am not sure. It could be I suppose.

This may be the only one that started out as a 'Gilt Black Pepsi' combo that got crossed with a matte-dial though.

:think: I was torn between the matte dial and the gilt dial all along. I finally gave in and sent a message to Bill at MKII after I saw 'theDudes' combination.

Bill was kind enough to offer that he was willing to do that (build out the watch with a matte dial instead of gilt) so that is what I asked him to do.









And that's how that happened.









ps....


----------



## powerband

OCM, yes, you gotta do what you gotta do... especially when you know in your heart it's the right thing to do.

I currently have the KW for sale in the hopes of softening up the financial impact of the Cartier, but if the KW doesn't sell, I'm still committed to buying the Cartier for my wife. However, I'll be happy to keep and wear the Key West. It is a solid GMT with a surprising amount of heft for a 39.2mm watch, and it reminds me of all that is good about the Kingston, which I loved but regrettably moved on. 

I hope you'll close the home very soon--sounds like a perfect area to get away from the rain and cloud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

And, here's a picture of what this beauty may look like on my wrist, if it stays in my collection:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

|>|>

ps. If you all get tired of these, just let me know and I'll stop..... ;-)


----------



## celtics1984

Congrats OCM on your delivery! Keep the pictures coming. Outstanding watch!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

celtics1984 said:


> Congrats OCM on your delivery! Keep the pictures coming. Outstanding watch!


Thanks @celtics1984...


----------



## occasionalnomad

Loving my new matte Key West Pepsi


----------



## Chromejob

Just wondering when someone's gonna take the historic oddity plunge and ask Bill for a white sweep second hand (a la Nassau) with rhodium minute/hour hands. Such a utilitarian, no-nonsense working pilot look.


----------



## Batchelor22

powerband said:


> And, here's a picture of what this beauty may look like on my wrist, if it stays in my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This beauty is now on its way to me. Can't wait to receive it!!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Chromejob said:


> Just wondering when someone's gonna take the historic oddity plunge and ask Bill for a white sweep second hand (a la Nassau) with rhodium minute/hour hands. Such a utilitarian, no-nonsense working pilot look.


:think: That was on my list _(the all-white second hand)_....but somehow, I forgot to bring it up when I had the opportunity...:-(

Oh Well... OTOH....









:think: I think this one came out pretty well.... ;-)

Here is a 'low-light, almost lume shot'...









:think: _(That all-white second hand would be more visible under these conditions, to be sure.....)_

--- Best ---


----------



## TheDude

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Thanks, Buddy. I honestly cannot recall other pictures of the matte-dial, so I am not sure. It could be I suppose.
> 
> This may be the only one that started out as a 'Gilt Black Pepsi' combo that got crossed with a matte-dial though.
> 
> :think: I was torn between the matte dial and the gilt dial all along. I finally gave in and sent a message to Bill at MKII after I saw 'theDudes' combination.
> 
> Bill was kind enough to offer that he was willing to do that (build out the watch with a matte dial instead of gilt) so that is what I asked him to do.
> 
> View attachment 12357713
> 
> 
> And that's how that happened.
> 
> View attachment 12357653
> 
> 
> ps....
> 
> View attachment 12357715


Was gonna say... exact opposite of my combo. Very nice! Congrats!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

I feel like I am over posting today, but here is my girl finally on my wrist!


----------



## Fox143

Batchelor22 said:


> I feel like I am over posting today, but here is my girl finally on my wrist!


Beautiful! Great choice. I have same config on order. Maybe I can get by end of this year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher

Batchelor22 said:


> I feel like I am over posting today, but here is my girl finally on my wrist!


There is no such thing as overposting. 

Keep 'em coming. 

Feed the hungry souls in groups 9 and 10! 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Batchelor22 said:


> I feel like I am over posting today, but here is my girl finally on my wrist!


That's nonsense, you can't over post the KW..especially with that gorgeous config you have! Congrats, enjoy her!


----------



## financ

today


----------



## powerband

Batchelor22 said:


> I feel like I am over posting today, but here is my girl finally on my wrist!


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Here's another _'shot of Coke'_ for you all.... ;-)









(or two...)









(or three...)









@Batchelor22...

_Big Congrats!!

|>|>
_


----------



## Thevenin

Received mine with this delivery wave as well :-!

but only today I had the chance to take some pics and celebrate 

Solid watch. And a proud MK II owner here!

Enjoy!


----------



## 66Cooper

Wow!!! Congrats and keep those beautiful pix coming. Wonderful shots right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Batchelor22

Agreed, those pics are gorgeous. Makes me love mine more!! 😊


----------



## hchj

Finally on bracelet. Took me 30 mins to size it! No special tools used... but it wasn't an easy job. I am a little proud of myself 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Well done, I didn't have the patience for that, wish I did!


----------



## Dutchman72

Hope to get the bracelet adjusted tomorrow. Till then I suppose this will have to do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

That looks good as well, lots of great options.


----------



## Chromejob

Thevenin said:


> Received mine with this delivery wave as well :-!
> 
> but only today I had the chance to take some pics and celebrate


Love the vintage the Pan Am (correct pre-70s logo) artifacts in your pics. Keep 'em flying, folks.

Also nice seeing the black/gilt/Coke combinations coming out. See? Waiting was tough, but was it worth it? Of course it was. :cheers:

Yeah, the grey perlon (Eulit in my case) and a b/w photo really is eye-catching. (book cover: Sir Roger Moore, _One Lucky Bastard_)


----------



## Thevenin

Red and Black is spot on, color tone-wise. Exceeding expectations I must say.

Also the bezel insert has a rather matte look to it, matter than say a 16710, which I own as well.

I also had concerns regarding the relatively thin font on the bezel numerals from the design sketches, which in the end came out to be very well executed.

And Coke goes so well with the gilt... totally droolworthy. 

Perfectly adjusted the bracelet to my wrist, with no intentions of changing to another strap. Overall, I can see myself wearing the Key West quite a lot.










Kudos to Bill, of course, and to the community for their ideas and contributions. |>


----------



## powerband

The Coke is crazy handsome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

Thevenin said:


> Red and Black is spot on, color tone-wise. Exceeding expectations I must say.
> 
> Also the bezel insert has a rather matte look to it, matter than say a 16710, which I own as well.
> 
> I also had concerns regarding the relatively thin font on the bezel numerals from the design sketches, which in the end came out to be very well executed.
> 
> And Coke goes so well with the gilt... totally droolworthy.
> 
> Perfectly adjusted the bracelet to my wrist, with no intentions of changing to another strap. Overall, I can see myself wearing the Key West quite a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to Bill, of course, and to the community for their ideas and contributions. |>


Agree fully!!


----------



## ManualGearbox

powerband said:


> The Coke is crazy handsome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I'm considering swapping my bezel out! It does look great!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

hchj said:


> Finally on bracelet. Took me 30 mins to size it! No special tools used... but it wasn't an easy job. I am a little proud of myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've resized 5 of them. It gets easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

I keep setting my GMT hand ahead 8 hours to Greenwich time, but it doesn't appear to advance with the time and I have to keep resetting it. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks.


----------



## Aceldama

Batchelor22 said:


> I keep setting my GMT hand ahead 8 hours to Greenwich time, but it doesn't appear to advance with the time and I have to keep resetting it. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks.


That doesn't sound right...


----------



## Batchelor22

It moves but not as I would anticipate it does, perhaps I am not clear on the 24hr GMT, my instruction book is at another locale.


----------



## GMT Aviator

The 24 hour hand must be read using the outside bezel. Remember it only moves 1 Hr on the outside bezel for every hour on the main dial. It takes 24 hours for it to make one revolution of the entire dial, as opposed to 12 hours for one revolution of the dial as seen by the main hour hand.


----------



## Chromejob

Batchelor22 said:


> I keep setting my GMT hand ahead 8 hours to Greenwich time, but it doesn't appear to advance with the time and I have to keep resetting it. Am I doing something wrong? Thanks.


It's not advancing AT ALL? As mentioned by others, it makes one rotation of the dial every 24 hours, not 12. As always, RTFM if you're not sure how the movement works.

DO NOT set the 24h hand or date wheel between about 9 pm to 3 am. I generally just advance the watch to 6 pm (12h hands), then set the date and 24h hand, then advance past 12 midnight to the correct time.


----------



## Batchelor22

Thanks everyone, that was clearly the issue, I was expecting that it would advance as the hour hands did. Issue sorted and properly set now. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Dutchman72

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchman72

Sacrilege I know. I should be shot at dawn for putting a racing strap on a GMT, but when I opened my strap roll it screamed "Me! Me! Me!" And I have to say, I think it works 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batchelor22

I agree, that looks great, I think they both do actually.


----------



## Dutchman72

Batchelor22 said:


> I agree, that looks great, I think they both do actually.


Thanks. I think the racing strap adds to the 60's flavour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Really like this combo! Great shot!



Dutchman72 said:


>


----------



## powerband

^^^ Agreed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occasionalnomad

I know I'm in the minority, but I love the matte dial


----------



## mtbmike

I really like it and was frustrated with how long it took for pictures to become available when deciding on my plank order. Went with a Vanilla Pepsi as for me the original project theme was all about the 6542 so I stuck with it (and I have a 16710). Never really been in love with it's legibility and wish he had used black outlines. Believe white dials were not as popular as black gilt so I do like the unique factor. I have a big crown Nassau, adding a roulette date would be awesome. In hindsight I would have chosen your option!



occasionalnomad said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I love the matte dial


Also


----------



## thejollywatcher

Same here! I am slightly regretting choosing the white dial but I am also curious about how much it will appeal to me in the metal.....


----------



## Aceldama

In the same boat: Ordered a White Pepsi and immediately started having doubts. When the first pics started coming in, the dial looks almost impossible to read in bright sunlight, and although there is no way this could have worked with bgw9, that green c3 against the white is jarring.

But I can't back down now, especially when I came across a great deal on a 16700...


----------



## supersmitty

occasionalnomad said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I love the matte dial


Im there with you brother... this is my favorite KW setup!!


----------



## Chromejob

Trying my gilt black Pepsi on a Maratac Mil-S Zulu red (on sale at Countycomm.com, btw, great bargain). I think I like it.


----------



## TheMeasure

Feels so good to have the KW back on the wrist!!










IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

That's one hell of a classy picture! Love the turned bezel for the "blueberry" insert look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GMT Aviator

These are all beautiful watches. I still wait patiently for mine....a long ways off yet me thinks.


----------



## TheMeasure

Thanks for the kind words!! I aways enjoy your "hands on the steering wheel/handle bar pics" ! 



66Cooper said:


> That's one hell of a classy picture! Love the turned bezel for the "blueberry" insert look.


IG: th3measure


----------



## ManualGearbox

66Cooper said:


> That's one hell of a classy picture! Love the turned bezel for the "blueberry" insert look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This. I love this. 10/10

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

For those waiting on their KW, you can't go wrong with either bezel...hang in there it's so worth it.



















IG: th3measure


----------



## Batchelor22

Still loving it!!


----------



## TheMeasure

Cayo Hueso❤










IG: th3measure


----------



## powerband

Just gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FireMonk3y

Hoping to pick up a black dial soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1

Lume shot









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

That's lovely!! Love how the reflection makes the lume look 3d. Kinda wish there was a bit more "depth" or "pile" to the lume 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y

Found an interesting nato hybrid for the white dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

PHOENIX "Admiralty Gray"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

FireMonk3y said:


> Found an interesting nato hybrid for the white dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More info??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FireMonk3y

66Cooper said:


> More info??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is one of Haveston's redstone straps. I've been really impressed with the way they look and wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Interesting. Mines on a dark blue Phenome today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManualGearbox

66Cooper said:


> Interesting. Mines on a dark blue Phenome today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is your take on the phenom line? I have the full load out of 20mm on the way...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

I love them. The hardware is bespoke for that added touch. Material has a great feel (like a seatbelt) as well as a nice thickness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

Serious Sunday Setup!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

ManualGearbox said:


> What is your take on the phenom line? I have the full load out of 20mm on the way...





66Cooper said:


> I love them. The hardware is bespoke for that added touch. Material has a great feel (like a seatbelt) as well as a nice thickness.


I second this. Certainly worth the price IMO, hold it's own against the $100+ Omega ones.

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

One day I WILL make the journey to this place! (Hat compliments of one of my TRF peeps that DID!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwk7443

STEELINOX said:


> PHOENIX "Admiralty Gray"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That white dial is growing on me, i preferred the black at first but the white dial is starting to look better, especially on light volored nato bands.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

@STEELINOX, loving all your pics of the white dial KW!! Seems the white doesn't get as much love as it deserves. 
•

Terminal Bar inside Union Station. Great place for food, drinks, watch shots and people watching.










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

TheMeasure said:


> @STEELINOX, loving all your pics of the white dial KW!! Seems the white doesn't get as much love as it deserves.
> •
> 
> Terminal Bar inside Union Station. Great place for food, drinks, watch shots and people watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Why, thank you...
Wheels up in ten...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

You saw it here 1st!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

Returned from London and my Phenomenato shipment has arrived. It's still early days but I'm impressed!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualGearbox

ManualGearbox said:


> Returned from London and my Phenomenato shipment has arrived. It's still early days but I'm impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Whoops! I meant to post that in the other thread! Have a Key West on blue phenomenato picture! Not the best but I'm attempting to capture the blue of the strap vs the bezel.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Redline










IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

TheMeasure said:


> Redline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


That is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

kamonjj said:


> That is awesome!


Thank you! Much appreciated! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

More details on this jubilee please? The end link fitment doesn't look bad. I actually don't mind a little play, makes it easier to attach the bracelet. Plus it gives a little vintage look back when end links didn't fit perfectly. Thanks!



STEELINOX said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

TheMeasure said:


> More details please on this jubilee please? The end link fitment doesn't look bad. I actually don't mind a little play, makes it easier to attach the bracelet. Plus it gives a little vintage look back when end links didn't fit perfectly. Thanks!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Knock off from China = $53
eBay Vendor = classical-time-uk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Thanks!



STEELINOX said:


> eBay Vendor = classical-time-uk


IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

I believe that's what I have as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ManualGearbox

Strapped up on the brushed phenomenato with fall tones.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Hey, y'all ... y'know what tomorrow (October 19, 2017) is the *90th anniversary of...?*[1]



Ahem. Hoist your glasses (and Key West watches) if you got 'em, to the very beginning of "Pan Am."

[1] First flight of the new Pan American Airways company, with a chartered Fairchild FC2., Stamp of Approval - Pan Am Historical Foundation


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesJackson

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot, good to see some fellow EAA members!

James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Join me please in raising a glass to one of aviation's greats - Joe Hughes, God speed as time stands still for this pilots time has come to fly his last final approach, "over the numbers and touchdown - and the crowd goes wild!" RIP.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jupiterfang

Absolutely Great watch. I am still waiting, group 9


----------



## sevens

jupiterfang said:


> Absolutely Great watch. I am still waiting, group 9


I am group 6 but so far no information.


----------



## mart13

Arthur said:


> Here are a few more
> 
> View attachment 8774546
> 
> 
> View attachment 8774586
> 
> 
> View attachment 8774634
> 
> 
> View attachment 8774650


Great shots and those white are so beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

"24th"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

mart13 said:


> Great shots and those white are so beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. Unfortunately, I have tried very hard to love this one, but it just isn't resonating with me. Perhaps I made a mistake and should have bought the Black dial version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Hot tamale!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Perlon Bund faupaux!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

"28th"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thevenin

About last year


----------



## STEELINOX

On board the USS MIDWAY CV41









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Oooh, thatsa spankin strap ya have there!
Love the accent play with the gilt!



TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

STEELINOX said:


> Oooh, thatsa spankin strap ya have there!
> Love the accent play with the gilt!


Thanks man, it's the brown Maratac Mil-NATO.

Sometimes I get lucky with capturing the gilt. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

"Sláinte" right back atcha, pal.


----------



## powerband

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


Killer-the light really shows the characters of this watch. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Thank you! The gilt is tough to capture and really needs to be seen in the flesh.. but if you can capture it, it's pretty impressive.



powerband said:


> Killer-the light really shows the characters of this watch. Very nice.


IG: th3measure


----------



## powerband

TheMeasure said:


> Thank you! The gilt is tough to capture and really needs to be seen in the flesh.. but if you can capture it, it's pretty impressive.
> 
> IG: th3measure


For sure. I owned a Kingston for a long while and the Key West for too briefly. Best gilt in the business.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: Meditating..... On the* Key West*.

Those curves and surfaces....

































:think: While I was trying to determine what configuration I would specify for my black-dialed *Key West*,

I found that my attention was always drawn to and focused on the hands.

I suppose that is because they are always in motion, in contrast to the fixed background of the dial.

For me, one important and significant aspect of Bill Yao's interpretation of what a watch should be, is the selection of the hands.

I have other watches that are very nice. But some (many) have hands that are flat, that seem dull and 'lifeless' (in a way).

I think that Bill takes great care in designing and selecting hands that seem to have 'Life', because of the way they curve and reflect and play with the light as it strikes them from different directions, as the hands and watch move in relation to the light.

The MKII hands delicate, precise shapes and facets are a significant feature, and one aspect that really set them apart from the efforts of some other brands.

*The gilt dials are spectacular - they are beautiful works of art in their own right. *

But I reasoned that the 'background' of the dial was not as important or significant as being able to readily 'read' the position of the hands. I suppose the dial could be considered to be almost secondary in a way.

And my experiences with Gilt-dial Kingstons and the 3-6-9 Nassaus informed me, that under certain conditions, the glossiness of those dials, while beautiful and spectacular in presenting different aesthetic effects, could act to make the dial harder to read.

The matte-black dials don't exhibit those characteristics, and are consistently able to be easily read under more lighting conditions.

So I chose the matte dial, but I also wanted the superb beauty and warm contrast of those gilt hands, and Bill was kind enough to build the watch out as I asked.

_Details Matter._









*Enjoy Your Time! *









--- Best ---


----------



## Chromejob

Pure poetry, my man.


----------



## powerband

OCM, that’s just a beautiful watch and set of photos! You’re wearing it well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus

Received my gilt pepsi Key West this week!

Bought it secondhand a few months ago, had it shipped to my sister in the US - in my experience, the postal service in my country has a 90% loss rate for anything of value. Finally, a friend visiting from the US brought over it on a trip that also took him through Morocco and Nigeria. 

It's now sitting in my closet with the rest of the Xmas presents he lugged over here (including new watches for the wife and both stepsons). Of course I can't help but sneaking a gilty peek every morning when I grab my clothes... this thing is just a feast for the eyes. The only "issue" is the shock of the size; the past few years I've worn mostly Seikos (Sumos, Monsters, Shogun), a Steinhart (42mm 6200 homage), and a bronze beast (Gruppo Gamma), I still wasn't prepared for the elegant size of the KW - immediately, I decided to pack up and sell all those bigger pieces except the blue Sumo. So in fact the size isn't an issue at all!

Didn't wait nearly as long the rest of you, but still have been irrationally eager to receive this piece - by far the nicest watch I've ever owned. Look forward to wearing her at the beach next week and eventually sharing some photos!


----------



## Chromejob

I think you forgot to include a photo. See thread $SUBJECT.


----------



## STEELINOX

[edited for "subjectively" poor imagery content]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus

Fear not, photos will be shared ... the watch is still technically in the hands of Santa Claus! As long as I behave well the next few days, I'll have the chance to post KW photos after the 25th Decembre!



Chromejob said:


> I think you forgot to include a photo. See thread $SUBJECT.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aceldama

Got my shipping notice. I guess I just have to wait another week or 2. I'm calling 2018.


----------



## Peteagus

Checking in. Had some issues getting the bracelet off in order to remove a link. Sizing was easier than expected, but I can't manage to get the bracelet back on.

Anyways, the KW Looks great on just about every strap I have! Here on ToxicNATO sand:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Happy Boxing Day, all.


----------



## Peteagus

Power outage lume shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Hope you see power restored soon!


svendsenp said:


> Power outage lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

svendsenp said:


> Checking in. Had some issues getting the bracelet off in order to remove a link. Sizing was easier than expected, but I can't manage to get the bracelet back on.
> 
> Anyways, the KW Looks great on just about every strap I have! Here on ToxicNATO sand:


Nice pics of the KW! I have that same NATO and love it on my KW.

I also have trouble putting the bracelet back on. I have no issues installing shoulder less bars for NATOS, or putting any two piece strap on.. but the bracelet is another story. Same thing with my Kingston. Sometimes I think the end links fit too perfectly.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Peteagus

New Year beach vacation with the Key West










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

TheMeasure said:


> Nice pics of the KW! I have that same NATO and love it on my KW.
> 
> I also have trouble putting the bracelet back on. I have no issues installing shoulder less bars for NATOS, or putting any two piece strap on.. but the bracelet is another story. Same thing with my Kingston. Sometimes I think the end links fit too perfectly.
> 
> IG: th3measure


It's much easier to reinstall with three hands..

It takes practice, and a bright light also helps to see what you're doing. I don't find the MkII any more difficult than other bracelet / watches, the odd scratch just adds character.


----------



## jay27

Just purchased a KW Plank Kit from another member. Can't wait to take delivery!...will post pics soon..


----------



## 66Cooper

Congrats! Mine says hello. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jay27

66Cooper said:


> Congrats! Mine says hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very Nice!! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Peteagus

Mine also says congrats and hello!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Thank you!..looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

svendsenp said:


> Checking in. Had some issues getting the bracelet off in order to remove a link. Sizing was easier than expected, but I can't manage to get the bracelet back on.
> 
> Anyways, the KW Looks great on just about every strap I have! Here on ToxicNATO sand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Photos! Welcome, and Thanks for posting, too. :-!









_(Those hands....)

|>|>
_


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: _(Sometimes...the Camera sees things that I don't.....)









|>|>
_


----------



## Peteagus

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: _(Sometimes...the Camera sees things that I don't.....)
> 
> View attachment 12837839
> 
> 
> |>|>
> _


Reflections on reflections.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Just received this today! All I can say is ...GORGEOUS!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

New Key West with siblings









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

I WANT that Seiko!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

;-) I'll just leave these here for now.....









































---Best ---


----------



## jay27

66Cooper said:


> I WANT that Seiko!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's really sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ;-) I'll just leave these here for now.....
> 
> View attachment 12847199
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847201
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847193
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847195
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847197
> 
> 
> ---Best ---


Beautiful photos....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Monday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:-!


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

A pair of _'Deuces'_ today.... b-)









:think: _'Deuces'_ are *Wild*.

|>|>


----------



## STEELINOX

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> A pair of _'Deuces'_ today.... b-)
> 
> View attachment 12860425
> 
> 
> :think: _'Deuces'_ are *Wild*.
> 
> |>|>


I'm holding an "Ace" and tomorrow I will "raise" ya as then I should have two if USPS helps me out!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> A pair of _'Deuces'_ today.... b-)
> 
> View attachment 12860425
> 
> 
> :think: _'Deuces'_ are *Wild*.
> 
> |>|>


That is an impressive pair!

Can you tell us more about the jubilee? Just does it fit the Key West, need special end links, did it come with that clasp, where did you get it, etc.


----------



## STEELINOX

I have two too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Soooo, if you could only keep one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

66Cooper said:


> Soooo, if you could only keep one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Def the white!


----------



## jay27

STEELINOX said:


> I have two too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!...can't wait to see more pics...


----------



## QuanDangle

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ;-) I'll just leave these here for now.....
> 
> View attachment 12847199
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847201
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847193
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847195
> 
> 
> View attachment 12847197
> 
> 
> ---Best ---


More like Key Best! Great shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Oooo, That's Pretty, ....pretty Good.








BIG Congrats!

*That* is a nice set.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

e dantes said:


> That is an impressive pair!
> 
> Can you tell us more about the jubilee? Just does it fit the Key West, need special end links, did it come with that clasp, where did you get it, etc.


;-) You might take look around the forum. I had started a thread some time ago about all this.

I'm sleepy now, and can barely hold my eyes open...so.... ;-)

*The Search Function is your Buddy!*

--- Best ---

Go Here --> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/so-...et-your-key-west-nassau-kingston-3032290.html

|>|>


----------



## MHe225

STEELINOX said:


> I have two too!


Can't tell with certainty from your photos, are both Coke's?
I'll serve two Pepsi's, one for me, one for my wife:


----------



## STEELINOX

MHe225 said:


> Can't tell with certainty from your photos, are both Coke's?
> I'll serve two Pepsi's, one for me, one for my wife:
> 
> View attachment 12865619


Yes, one Pepsi and a coke!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> ;-) You might take look around the forum. I had started a thread some time ago about all this.
> 
> I'm sleepy now, and can barely hold my eyes open...so.... ;-)
> 
> *The Search Function is your Buddy!*
> 
> --- Best ---
> 
> Go Here --> https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/so-...et-your-key-west-nassau-kingston-3032290.html
> 
> |>|>


Thank you! Yes, I should have done a search. The jubilee looks wonderful on your Key West.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

:think: To summarize how this generic 'Jubilee-Heinz' (57 varieties) bracelet came together: ;-)

The solid-linked, attached-with-pins (not screws) bracelet links are from the older Hadley-Roma bracelet (mentioned in the thread referred to above), the generic 'glide-lock-type' clasp came from a seller on ebay at around $52 US, and the folded-sheet-metal-end-links came from a mainland China ebay seller with a 'folded-sheet-metal-link' generic Jubillee-type bracelet for under $20 (including shipping!). The end links fit okay without excessive rattling (and so will not scar up the lug recesses), they are loose enough to fit easily and install without a great struggle, but tight enough to look okay (without rattling) - the rest of that bracelet went into the 'spare parts bin' to be either re-used or recycled.

It took some drilling and filing to fit the bracelet links to the clasp. I seem to recall having to drill out the holes in the bracelet end-links to fit the pins from the clasp.

The folded sheet metal end-links (next to the watch) just had very minor adjustment to fit (like you may see in the photos).

The 'glide-lock-type' clasp is bulky (compared to others) but that ability for adjustment is really nice. I seem to notice that my wrist can change size quite a bit through the day, depending on what my activities are, so the adjustable clasp helps that situation out.

















There is a lot of information around from the folks here about their different 'Jubilee-type' bracelets. Those 'Super-Jubilees' look nice, but I prefer my setup.

:think:I think it is closer to what the 'ancient original' might have been like, rattly end-links and all.... :-d

















--- Best ---


----------



## jay27

Super Bowl Sunday!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

jay27 said:


> Super Bowl Sunday!
> View attachment 12866589
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Eagles !


----------



## jay27

STEELINOX said:


> Go Eagles !


Right on!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

jay27 said:


> Right on!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: To summarize how this generic 'Jubilee-Heinz' (57 varieties) bracelet came together: ;-)
> 
> The solid-linked, attached-with-pins (not screws) bracelet links are from the older Hadley-Roma bracelet (mentioned in the thread referred to above), the generic 'glide-lock-type' clasp came from a seller on ebay at around $52 US, and the folded-sheet-metal-end-links came from a mainland China ebay seller with a 'folded-sheet-metal-link' generic Jubillee-type bracelet for under $20 (including shipping!). The end links fit okay without excessive rattling (and so will not scar up the lug recesses), they are loose enough to fit easily and install without a great struggle, but tight enough to look okay (without rattling) - the rest of that bracelet went into the 'spare parts bin' to be either re-used or recycled.
> 
> It took some drilling and filing to fit the bracelet links to the clasp. I seem to recall having to drill out the holes in the bracelet end-links to fit the pins from the clasp.
> 
> The folded sheet metal end-links (next to the watch) just had very minor adjustment to fit (like you may see in the photos).
> 
> The 'glide-lock-type' clasp is bulky (compared to others) but that ability for adjustment is really nice. I seem to notice that my wrist can change size quite a bit through the day, depending on what my activities are, so the adjustable clasp helps that situation out.
> 
> There is a lot of information around from the folks here about their different 'Jubilee-type' bracelets. Those 'Super-Jubilees' look nice, but I prefer my setup.
> 
> :think:I think it is closer to what the 'ancient original' might have been like, rattly end-links and all.... :-d
> 
> --- Best ---


Good information! Thank you.

I, too, find my wrist swelling and shrinking throughout the day. I have tried a variety of tool-less microadjustment clasps. So far, the Omega is my favorite.


----------



## e dantes

jay27 said:


> Super Bowl Sunday!
> View attachment 12866589
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to take my Pepsi off because I didn't want anyone to think I was supporting the Patriots. For some reason, here in New England there seem to be a lot Patriots fans. I wish I had a green watch.


----------



## jay27

e dantes said:


> I had to take my Pepsi off because I didn't want anyone to think I was supporting the Patriots. For some reason, here in New England there seem to be a lot Patriots fans. I wish I had a green watch.


: )








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No fair you have two of them..

Referring to the dogs.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

The 'White'


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With shadows like that, you can just use it as a sundial! Though the normal way is probably easier, especially for the second time zone.


----------



## Toh

My Pepsi arrived yesterday!









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Congrats! Lovely watch and even lovelier pix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

Trying out leather straps...









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I thought 2 boxers was enough! Couldn't imagine that many fur babies running around the house haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats buddy! Great shots! Enjoy the KW!!



Toh said:


> My Pepsi arrived yesterday!


IG: th3measure


----------



## Toh

On eulit perlon









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_*Key West*_, white....

























:think: (Product testing....generic _'President'_-style bracelet...)

Eh??


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jellytime

I am smitten










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

On MN strap









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Jubilee-West










IG: th3measure


----------



## Peteagus

TheMeasure said:


> Jubilee-West
> 
> IG: th3measure


Mind sharing your jubilee source? Does it fit KW straight out the box?


----------



## Toh

TheMeasure said:


> Jubilee-West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Stunning bud!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

svendsenp said:


> Mind sharing your jubilee source? Does it fit KW straight out the box?


Sure, it's a Hadley Roma MB4216. I bought mine off a forum member, but if you search that model number you'll find enough sources that have it in stock. Fits out of the box, no modification needed. Has folded end links and fits similar to the old vintage bracelets. For those that want a perfect end link fit, this would not be it. Mine came with both curved and straight end links. I'm really happy with the look and fit.



Toh said:


> Stunning bud!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend!


----------



## 66Cooper

Toh said:


> On MN strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I REALLY want to try one of these

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kamonjj

66Cooper said:


> I REALLY want to try one of these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The straps are amazing. I cannot recommend them enough. I wear them daily. Curious to see how they hold up to sweat in the summer.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh

66Cooper said:


> I REALLY want to try one of these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Go for it! I'm tempted to get more myself

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

Gone but not forgotten: Way too many to remember!


Priceless..


----------



## 66Cooper

That heritage seiko!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goyoneuff

What a great shot... Watch... Bracelet... Friend...

Congrats.

I am MKII-less... Gone and for sure , NEVER, forgotten.


TheMeasure said:


> Jubilee-West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


----------



## Flip.willy

^^ nice ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

Delete. Sorry for double post.


----------



## kamonjj

That's for the compliments gents! I am predominantly a seiko man currently but I will always have a place in my heart for my past MKIIs























































There were more but I don't have the photos handy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Thanks buddy! 



goyoneuff said:


> What a great shot... Watch... Bracelet... Friend...
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> I am MKII-less... Gone and for sure , NEVER, forgotten.


IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure

For all the KW fans, check out how the gilt disappears into the dial. All in the details.










IG: th3measure


----------



## SeanE

kamonjj said:


> That's for the compliments gents! I am predominantly a seiko man currently but I will always have a place in my heart for my past MKIIs
> 
> There were more but I don't have the photos handy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that's impressive. You must have some regrets letting some/any of those go? Kingston is still my fav


----------



## kamonjj

SeanE said:


> Wow, that's impressive. You must have some regrets letting some/any of those go? Kingston is still my fav


The grey fulcrum is very tough to come by. Maybe that's the only one I truly miss aside from the paradive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

GGB V2 from our friend across the Pond, Carl= TOP MARKs !









#gasgasbones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

_Playin' in the light....









































:think: The Distractions we find......

--- Best ---
_


----------



## Chromejob

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: The Distractions we find......
> 
> --- Best ---
> [/I]


The things we find joy in&#8230;.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1

Sorry if already answered-what strap is this??


66Cooper said:


> I REALLY want to try one of these
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

reeder1 said:


> Sorry if already answered-what strap is this??


Erica's Originals, I think.


----------



## 66Cooper

Yep. 
https://erikasoriginals.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jay27

Key West on Everest Racing Leather Strap.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

jay27 said:


> Key West on Everest Racing Leather Strap.
> View attachment 13022677
> View attachment 13022679
> View attachment 13022681
> View attachment 13022683
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a spankin nice strap ya have there = TOP MARKS!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

jay27 said:


> Key West on Everest Racing Leather Strap.
> View attachment 13022677


Yikes that's beautiful. Was it modified in any way? If that's the way it fits the head out of the bag, I wants one!!


----------



## jay27

Chromejob said:


> Yikes that's beautiful. Was it modified in any way? If that's the way it fits the head out of the bag, I wants one!!


No modifications were made. It is from my previously owned Rolex Submariner Ceramic.
https://www..............com/collec...with-tang-buckle-for-rolex-submariner-ceramic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jay27

STEELINOX said:


> That's a spankin nice strap ya have there = TOP MARKS!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Steelinox...much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## occasionalnomad

First Perlon!


----------



## jay27

Key West at Fort Myers Beach, Florida








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karltimes

jay27 said:


> Key West on Everest Racing Leather Strap.
> View attachment 13022677
> View attachment 13022679
> View attachment 13022681
> View attachment 13022683
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats some damn good pictures!


----------



## jay27

Karltimes said:


> Thats some damn good pictures!


Thank you Karltimes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supersmitty

Well hello... look who showed up yesterday...


















I'm definitely bonding with this configuration of the Key West! I know it looks like total Pepsi fan boy-ness after Rolex and Tudor's unveiling's at Basel... but then I say to myself... "Self, you've been waiting ~four years for this guy... you're ahead of the curve with your classy-ness... so go ahead big guy, wear with pride"
LOL
seriously though, I really dig this config and we'll done Mr. Yao!! Well done!


----------



## TheMeasure

I know the matte dials can get overshadowed by the gilt ones, but man they are fire!!! Looks great with the jubilee!



supersmitty said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## Chromejob

The hole in my black posterboard created a spotlight while photographing my new mokume gane ring along with the KW. The gilt caught fire in the afternoon sunlight!


----------



## TheMeasure

Some fun bezel photoshopping.

Orig Pepsi









Coke









Oreo









Ghost









IG: th3measure


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flip.willy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zee218

Love the curved hands. =P


----------



## Chromejob

One of the best shots of the gilt dial I’ve seen in a while. 

@OmegaCosmicMan, you have a contender!


----------



## rudarb2990

New matte pepsi!


----------



## e dantes

Having a cold soda after spending most of the weekend painting (interior, not art). Relaxing on the front porch is a perk of small town living. I took the Key West off for the painting but am enjoying it now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Please tell me you had pulled over to the curb to take that snapshot...!


----------



## STEELINOX

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the curb, at idle- waiting for a call to be precise...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24watchOC




----------



## OkiFrog

24watchOC said:


>


Amazing shot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch

This needs to stop. I didn't think I like the key West...now I am looking for one and I blame you guys. I have to blame someone.


----------



## Foch

This needs to stop. I didn't think I like the key West...now I am looking for one and I blame you guys. I have to blame someone. LOL


----------



## 24watchOC




----------



## 24watchOC

The twin with the later born being more beautiful


----------



## e dantes

At the town common for free concert near the fountain (which you might be able to make out in the reflection).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

24watchOC said:


> The twin with the later born being more beautiful


Lovely pics. Remember, friend, the Rolex is a design that has evolved and been "refined" over the years, our Mk II is an homage to the very beginning of its journey. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. In my case, I love the less "careful" and original thinking of the 6542.



e dantes said:


> At the town common for free concert near the fountain (which you might be able to make out in the reflection).


Stunning shot! Wow.


----------



## 24watchOC

Chromejob said:


> Lovely pics. Remember, friend, the Rolex is a design that has evolved and been "refined" over the years, our Mk II is an homage to the very beginning of its journey. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. In my case, I love the less "careful" and original thinking of the 6542.
> 
> Stunning shot! Wow.


Totally agree


----------



## Michael Burch

Hi,

Any advice on how you took this image. I struggle trying to take close up images and am always looking for tips.

Cheers,
Mb



e dantes said:


> At the town common for free concert near the fountain (which you might be able to make out in the reflection).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Burch

Hi,

Any advice on how you took this image? I struggle trying to take close up images and am always looking for tips.

Cheers,
Mb



e dantes said:


> At the town common for free concert near the fountain (which you might be able to make out in the reflection).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

Michael Burch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any advice on how you took this image. I struggle trying to take close up images and am always looking for tips.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mb


There are plenty of members who are much better than I.

A few decades ago I took a photography class. The instructor told us if you get one good photo per roll of film, then you are doing well. So take a lot of pictures, digital memory is cheap. (Don't forget to occasionally go through and delete the not as good ones.) Someone on the forum helped me realize just a little cropping can make a photo much better.

I have the free version Magnifying Glass with Light (by Falcon in Motion LLC) on my iPhone. That allows the close up photos. It is hard to keep the phone steady when zoomed in so I delete a lot of blurry shots.

Good luck and we look forward to more MKII photos!


----------



## STEELINOX

GGB V2 "Scadoo" 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Michael Burch said:


> ... Any advice on how you took this image. I struggle trying to take close up images and am always looking for tips.


Some random tips from my grab bag of tips 'n tricks:


Use a mini tripod to stabilize the camera.
Use a self-timer to minimize shake or focus lost due to pressing a button or the screen.
Sometimes you have to force an exposure and focus box in the camera app or camera on the bezel or insert. Cameras can be thrown off by the glare, reflection, or refraction through a crystal. 
Try to use a large black poster board or screen or light tent to eliminate reflections in the crystal. Sometimes I use a pop-open bounce shield (the silver and gold surfaces give really interesting effects). 
Take lots of pics. Sometimes your best one has the hands where you don't want them. Sometimes you realize only later that there's dust or fingerprint on the crystal or case. It happens. 
Save the image in multiple sizes for sharing (Imgur can resize images with the share link, appending s, m, l, h [huge] to the filename). Not everyone is on a fast connection or has a ginormous monitor. Some forums will reduce an oversize image so as not to break the forum topic formatting, but not all. 


Hope that helps. Sometimes you get lucky, literally doing a super macro shot with an phone or tablet camera that has no business doing so well. E.g....



















(Imgur links via HTTP, crossing fingers that they'll work.)


----------



## e dantes

Chromejob said:


> Some random tips from my grab bag of tips 'n tricks:
> 
> 
> Use a mini tripod to stabilize the camera.
> Use a self-timer to minimize shake or focus lost due to pressing a button or the screen.
> Sometimes you have to force an exposure and focus box in the camera app or camera on the bezel or insert. Cameras can be thrown off by the glare, reflection, or refraction through a crystal.
> Try to use a large black poster board or screen or light tent to eliminate reflections in the crystal. Sometimes I use a pop-open bounce shield (the silver and gold surfaces give really interesting effects).
> Take lots of pics. Sometimes your best one has the hands where you don't want them. Sometimes you realize only later that there's dust or fingerprint on the crystal or case. It happens.
> Save the image in multiple sizes for sharing (Imgur can resize images with the share link, appending s, m, l, h [huge] to the filename). Not everyone is on a fast connection or has a ginormous monitor. Some forums will reduce an oversize image so as not to break the forum topic formatting, but not all.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps. Sometimes you get lucky, literally doing a super macro shot with an phone or tablet camera that has no business doing so well. E.g....


Glad to hear tips from someone who actually knows what they are doing. |>


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clockyg

So jealous! I tried to order a Key West last Tuesday when the last 25 slots opened up. "There was an error processing your order" again and again until three minutes later, those 25 were gone :-(.

(Curious - did anybody else have this same experience? I wasn't sure if there was something wrong with my account/cart specifically or if this is the expected behavior of the site when hundreds of people are trying to checkout limited stock.)


----------



## Chromejob

Red, white, and BLUE for July the Fourth.










[SUB](Mid-1950s PAA complimentary playing cards, and late 50s Clipper Club logbook. Eulit Kristall perlon strap.) [/SUB]


----------



## Toh

Dressy tool watch?









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Toh said:


> Dressy tool watch?


For sure!!

IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Strap details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Strap details
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Strangely missing image, even the IMG tags. Imgur? Tapatalk? WTH? :..


----------



## 1165dvd

TheMeasure said:


> For all the KW fans, check out how the gilt disappears into the dial. All in the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG: th3measure


Is this style bracelet an option or the norm for this model?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

1165dvd said:


> Is this style bracelet an option or the norm for this model?


This is an aftermarket Hadley Roma, model # MB4216W. The stock Key West bracelet is the MKII rivet which is a superb bracelet.

IG: th3measure


----------



## awarren82

Toh said:


> On eulit perlon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Which Eulit Perlon is that? Panama in blue?


----------



## Toh

awarren82 said:


> Which Eulit Perlon is that? Panama in blue?


That's Eulit Kristall

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99

Just out of interest with the key west riveted bracelet, how do you adjust this? Are all the links riveted or are some screwed (or friction pins)?


----------



## 66Cooper

The bottom few are screws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99

66Cooper said:


> The bottom few are screws
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great, thanks for the info!


----------



## 66Cooper

Best pic but you can see the flat-head screws vs the rivets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hornet99

Double post......


----------



## Hornet99

66Cooper said:


> Best pic but you can see the flat-head screws vs the rivets.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those are nicely done. Thanks again :-!


----------



## TheMeasure

Hornet99 said:


> Great, thanks for the info!


The Bergeron 6670 will be super helpful in adjusting the MKII rivet bracelet. The alternative is a lot patience, coordination, and the addition of a 3rd hand. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## Hornet99

TheMeasure said:


> The Bergeron 6670 will be super helpful in adjusting the MKII rivet bracelet. The alternative is a lot patience, coordination, and the addition of a 3rd hand.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Aaaah, so it has double screws. Can't be any harder than the Helson bracelets or armida, which are both double screws.


----------



## Darwin

Hornet99 said:


> Aaaah, so it has double screws. Can't be any harder than the Helson bracelets or armida, which are both double screws.


On the Key West and later Nassaus, sure, but on the earlier Nassau and the Kingston... Think more Marathon!

- - - Updated - - -



Hornet99 said:


> Aaaah, so it has double screws. Can't be any harder than the Helson bracelets or armida, which are both double screws.


On the Key West and later Nassaus, sure, but on the earlier Nassau and the Kingston... Think more Marathon!


----------



## Toh

Keywest Pepsi on taupe leather









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

Double posting over here for all the KW fans.










IG: th3measure


----------



## 66Cooper

Nearly a week in and still on the same strap. Says a lot about how relaxed I am this vaca. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

I haven't posted in a VERY long time due to password issues but I've been reading.

Finally got my issue resolved.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Another one. No image tuning on these.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99

I've managed to get my hands on one of these beauties. Very pleased with it......



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Testing with my new site SSL certificate... (http image link but https verification will work)










(Strap is a limited run by Phoenix for an Italian customer, tight woven nylon G10 style that I cut and converted to a cloth keeper as per my DIY thread in the Straps section.)


----------



## 66Cooper

What RAF is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure

I finally snapped a quality pic of the gilt dial catching reflections where it almost becomes a tropical dial..full of gilty, Havana brown tones. Those that have had the pleasure of owning an MKII gilt dial, have hopefully experienced this. One more thing that makes these dials second to none.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Hornet99

Beautiful watch, but soooo difficult to capture it....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## STEELINOX

Best set up!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

At the British Invasion car show in Vermont.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

At the British Invasion...in my garage. Ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## e dantes

66Cooper said:


> At the British Invasion...in my garage. Ha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I appreciate all the classic Mini photos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99

Gotta love this watch......





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## bluedevil704




----------



## 66Cooper

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tachwong

bluedevil704 said:


> View attachment 13486021


Was yours new or preowned, if new what group were you? I am still waiting for my Group 10 Pepsi with envy.....sigh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

5 days since arrival now, and I'll write a thread after a few weeks on the wrist.


----------



## bluedevil704

tachwong said:


> Was yours new or preowned, if new what group were you? I am still waiting for my Group 10 Pepsi with envy.....sigh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is new, but I did not buy it through Bill, I bought it through the forums through SJX...who is a fantastic seller, by the way.


----------



## bluedevil704

tachwong said:


> Was yours new or preowned, if new what group were you? I am still waiting for my Group 10 Pepsi with envy.....sigh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is new, but I did not buy it through Bill, I bought it through the forums through SJX...who is a fantastic seller, by the way.


----------



## bluedevil704

My MKII gilt key west arrived yesterday. This is my first MKII. The how-this-watch-looks-in-person to how-this-watch-looks-in-pictures ratio is the highest of any watch I have experienced. I was on the fence for years regarding MKII. This will not be my last MKII. Simply stunning.


----------



## TheMeasure

blowfish89 said:


> 5 days since arrival now, and I'll write a thread after a few weeks on the wrist.


Beautiful wrist shot!

IG: th3measure


----------



## blowfish89

TheMeasure said:


> Beautiful wrist shot!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thanks, good size for me.


----------



## blowfish89

Here's another one


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## Hornet99

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89

My MKII from Vermont with some additional sweet stuff from the fantastic seller.


----------



## Peteagus

The only time I take this beauty off my wrist is to take a photo!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calibrel

Was finally able to find a leather NATO that is the perfect thickness, color, and quality to do the KW justice.


----------



## blowfish89




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedevil704

Happy Halloween!


----------



## bluedevil704

Happy Halloween!

View attachment 13604475


----------



## erikclabaugh

Just picked up this Key West and I'm delighted with it.


----------



## reeder1

Calibrel said:


> Was finally able to find a leather NATO that is the perfect thickness, color, and quality to do the KW justice.


What is the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbckfh

Fan of my ref# 1004 (gilt/black/coke). So much so I haven't even gotten a chance to wear it. Here it is with its cousin, the big-crown Nassau.


----------



## reeder1

STEELINOX said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which strap is this? I like it! Perfect w the Pepsi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dboulders

Calibrel said:


> Was finally able to find a leather NATO that is the perfect thickness, color, and quality to do the KW justice.


I'm not usually a fan of leather Nato's but this looks amazing. Perfect color to compliment the KW.


----------



## STEELINOX

reeder1 said:


> Which strap is this? I like it! Perfect w the Pepsi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's from a Swiss army gmt...
Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Ooops! 'Somebody' left the *flash* on.... ;-)


----------



## bluedevil704

This thread needs reviving!


----------



## bluedevil704

Another one! (it's old since I can't take one right now)


----------



## bluedevil704

Another one! (it's old since I can't take one right now)

View attachment 13694987


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bluedevil704

66Cooper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome. That's the gilt shot I can see in person but have yet to capture on camera.


----------



## bluedevil704

66Cooper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome. That's the gilt shot I can see in person but have yet to capture on camera.


----------



## Chromejob

An old pic, but one of my favs.


----------



## TheDude

As long as we're digging up oldies, this was the full image from a crop I posted a while back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus

How bout a bump?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awarren82

always preferred lighter band, but that looks pretty pretty good!


----------



## Excellent959

Gorgeous watch / pictures 👌


----------



## Chromejob

A little bit of Pan Am history ticked over the calendar yesterday&#8230;.


----------



## reeder1

Plank owner Pepsi GMT White dial. Came with Coke bezel as well plus two Cincy Strap Works signed NATOS and bracelet.








Bought this on the forum a few months ago- pristine- never worn. I had to "unpack" it and wear it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

It has been 3 years and 6 months since I placed an order for this guy


----------



## TheMeasure

nguyen.hung.levis said:


> It has been 3 years and 6 months since I placed an order for this guy l


Congrats man! Enjoy it!

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheDude

This is cool. Found it in the "modified Rolexes" thread on TRF.

Polar Exp II with Coke GMT bezel










More reason for me to cry every time I see that green lume. What could have been...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatclay

TheDude said:


>


Wow. That would've been amazing


----------



## Chromejob

TheDude said:


> This is cool. Found it in the "modified Rolexes" thread on TRF.
> 
> More reason for me to cry every time I see that green lume. What could have been...


I was hoping for a matte dial white, black outlines, rhodium hands, C3 or BGW9. Would've rocked, but I think others have done this so why do another? "Follow the pack" hasn't been Mk II's modus operandi. b-)

That Hawkinge AGL is calling to me....


----------



## Rick11743

white dial ricks


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran

Getting ready to try a bezel insert swap this week...


----------



## fastfras

Digging the KW, happy Sunday all.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## 66Cooper

Very cool! How pleased are you with the fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ichiran

Thanks! In terms of inner and outer diameter as well as the slope of the insert as it meets the crystal, it is pretty much a perfect fit. However, it’s not as thick as the original insert, so I needed to use some double-sided tape to make up for the difference and to make sure it was securely attached.


----------



## whatclay

Ichiran said:


>


This is excellent. More pictures?


----------



## Ichiran

Happy to oblige!


----------



## TheDude

Yeah, that “LN” insert is insane. That completes the Key West. Best look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Ichiran said:


> Thanks! In terms of inner and outer diameter as well as the slope of the insert as it meets the crystal, it is pretty much a perfect fit. However, it's not as thick as the original insert, so I needed to use some double-sided tape to make up for the difference and to make sure it was securely attached.


Where did you buy it ? thanks


----------



## Ichiran

sevens said:


> Where did you buy it ? thanks


PM sent. Thanks for the positive feedback on the KW "LN"!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## thejollywatcher

Ichiran said:


>


Man, I can't get enough of looking at this one!! 

You definitely have a knockout winner ! 

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Ichiran

thejollywatcher said:


> Man, I can't get enough of looking at this one!!
> 
> You definitely have a knockout winner !


Thank you! You'll definitely be seeing more of it - I'm so impressed by what MKII and the members here achieved with this watch.


----------



## Ichiran

Open. Six.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Peteagus

Ichiran said:


> PM sent. Thanks for the positive feedback on the KW "LN"!


i can't get enough of this look! mind sending another PM with details of the insert?


----------



## Ichiran

Peteagus said:


> i can't get enough of this look! mind sending another PM with details of the insert?


No problem - PM sent. Thanks to all for your compliments!


----------



## tachwong

Man now you’ve hooked me too. Where can I get one of those all black bezels? Can you PM me too? Tks. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

PM sent - I'm glad you're liking it!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheDude

Bill, looks like you might want to short run some solid color bezels. Maybe a blueberry and a black. With watch or as parts, obviously your call...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## OkiFrog

Ichiran said:


>


Ichiran could you please pm me the details about the bezel insert? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

OkiFrog said:


> Ichiran could you please pm me the details about the bezel insert? Thanks!


You're welcome! PM sent!


----------



## Ichiran

Made to fly.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Ichiran said:


> Made to fly.


Made to drool  over too! 

That's probably my favorite pic of the KW so far....seeing it so clearly in all its glory! 

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Ichiran

Thank you!! Enjoying it back on the bracelet after giving it a try on some NATOs.


----------



## Ichiran

Trying out this military-style watch cover:


----------



## Ichiran

Glossy dial


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## sevens

Considering who will take the last batch of keywest?


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## STEELINOX

Ichiran said:


>





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Thank you!! I'm reading through the "Project GMT design thread" and am totally blown away - knowing how much thought and care went into this watch really takes my enjoyment of it to the next level.


----------



## Wulfhedinn

Love the KW!


----------



## fastfras

KW on nylon from Timefactors.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Lukinator




----------



## Lukinator

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## fastfras

on canvas


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## sevens

Need to select only one


----------



## sevens

Need to select only one


----------



## MHe225

sevens said:


> Need to select only one


The agony of First World problems :-d

My dilemma is less subtle than yours:


----------



## sevens

MHe225 said:


> The agony of First World problems :-d
> 
> My dilemma is less subtle than yours:
> 
> View attachment 14233595


I do believe the white dial is difficult to watch at some angles and I will let it go soon.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## sevens

Should I ?


----------



## sevens

Ichiran said:


>


Could you pls share process to take off the bezel but dont cause scratches on case ?


----------



## Ichiran

sevens said:


> Could you pls share process to take off the bezel but dont cause scratches on case ?


I used a good, sharp paring knife with a pretty stiff blade. I placed the blade of the knife inside a Ziploc bag, and with the blade inside the bag I inserted it by one of the lugs (I chose to go between 10 and 11) and carefully popped the bezel off. The plastic bag is meant to prevent scratches.

I read about people using plastic tools to remove the bezel - I tried that but wasn't able to get enough leverage to pop the bezel off, the plastic would just bend. And I watched videos of people removing bezels with butter knives, but I found that the tolerance between the bezel and case of the KW was too tight (!) to fit a butter knife blade into the gap. I know that some people use specialized knives that are used to open case backs for popping off bezels sometimes, but I don't own a knife that like.

Hope that helps!


----------



## watchingandwaiting




----------



## sevens

Ichiran said:


> I used a good, sharp paring knife with a pretty stiff blade.
> Hope that helps!


Can I look a photo of that knife ? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## sevens

Here is the tool recommended by MKII for taking off the bezel.

I just ordered and excited to see how it will work.

https://countycomm.com/collections/...oducts/nortons-u-c-s-universal-cleaning-stick



And here are same-function other product:
https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/iPlastix-Opening-Tool/IF145-412?o=1


image upload


----------



## Ichiran

Here is the knife I used.

I bought a Norton's UCS - it was great for prying the insert out of the bezel, but it didn't give me enough leverage to snap the bezel off of the watch first, that's why I ended up using the knife.


----------



## fastfras

KW on croc.


----------



## tachwong

Keywest on jubilee









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

tachwong said:


> Keywest on jubilee


What brand of jubilee is this? The end link fitment looks better than my Hadley Roma. It looks great.


----------



## illumidata

TheMeasure said:


> What brand of jubilee is this? The end link fitment looks better than my Hadley Roma. It looks great.


+1k

watch addict in recovery


----------



## tachwong

TheMeasure said:


> What brand of jubilee is this? The end link fitment looks better than my Hadley Roma. It looks great.


Thanks. Indeed, I started with the Hadley Roma but the fit of the hollow end links was not as great. It was a bit too thin. So I started searching for one with solid end links.

I found this second bracelet with solid end links and the fit against the KW is almost flushed and looks like factory fit. After fitting there is very little movement.

It's a Chinese knock off called Carlywet which I ordered from AliExpress. See photo. Hope that helps.









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## tachwong

tachwong said:


> Thanks. Indeed, I started with the Hadley Roma but the fit of the hollow end links was not as great. It was a bit too thin. So I started searching for one with solid end links.
> 
> I found this second bracelet with solid end links and the fit against the KW is almost flushed and looks like factory fit. After fitting there is very little movement.
> 
> It's a Chinese knock off called Carlywet which I ordered from AliExpress. See photo. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Here some additional photos from different angles. It has a hidden clasp with a simple no-logo button. But vendor claimed that if so desired you can request for one with crown logo 









Edited to add shot off underside of bracelet for those interested. 









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

tachwong said:


>


Thank you!

IG: th3measure


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## illumidata

tachwong said:


> Here some additional photos from different angles. It has a hidden clasp with a simple no-logo button. But vendor claimed that if so desired you can request for one with crown logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Awesome sleuthing. Many thanks!

watch addict in recovery


----------



## tachwong

illumidata said:


> Awesome sleuthing. Many thanks!
> 
> watch addict in recovery


Thanks, am really enjoying the KW on this new jubilee. I decided to break of the little button tab, smoothed it out carefully with a file, followed by some cape cod polishing. It's been getting a lot of wrist time. Almost feels like I have a vintage Rolex 6542 "Pussy Galore" but with all the benefits and reliability and assurance of a modern watch 









Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TheDude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## tachwong

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## watchguy-007

TheMeasure said:


> What brand of jubilee is this? The end link fitment looks better than my Hadley Roma. It looks great.


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata

Ichiran said:


>


Inspirational post. 2 awesome watches!

watch addict in recovery


----------



## Lukinator

Unboxed this piece in may and must admit that adjustment of maovement is superior, 2 minuters plus in 2 months.
Great watch!


----------



## Lukinator

Unboxed this piece in may and must admit that adjustment of maovement is superior, 2 minuters plus in 2 months.
Great watch!

View attachment 14314659
View attachment 14314661


----------



## Ichiran

illumidata said:


> Inspirational post. 2 awesome watches!


Thank you! I've been hunting the 45KS for a long time on and off, and recently found the right one at the right time. I wasn't looking at the gold version before - the KW's gilt dial helped inspire me to consider one in gold. Just got a new alligator strap to compliment it...


----------



## illumidata

Ichiran said:


> Thank you! I've been hunting the 45KS for a long time on and off, and recently found the right one at the right time. I wasn't looking at the gold version before - the KW's gilt dial helped inspire me to consider one in gold. Just got a new alligator strap to compliment it...


Stunning. It's my favourite Seiko case design by far, you found an excellent example!

watch addict in recovery


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


>


Nice capture of the gilt. I have to say I never get tired of seeing your KW.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Calibrel

Maxmadco (finally!)
MK II
Microtech


----------



## Calibrel

Edit: double post


----------



## 66Cooper

Welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OkiFrog

Calibrel said:


> Maxmadco (finally!)
> MK II
> Microtech
> 
> View attachment 14350059


Congratulations! The Maxmadco is like a unicorn, where did you find it? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calibrel

OkiFrog said:


> Congratulations! The Maxmadco is like a unicorn, where did you find it? Thanks!


Literally over a year and a half of Facebook EDC group WTB posts. Just got lucky one day and the right nice guy saw it.


----------



## Calibrel

OkiFrog said:


> Congratulations! The Maxmadco is like a unicorn, where did you find it? Thanks!


Literally over a year and a half of Facebook EDC group WTB posts. Just got lucky one day and the right nice guy saw it.


----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> Nice capture of the gilt. I have to say I never get tired of seeing your KW.


Thank you! I've been enjoying your 300 pictures!


----------



## spartan6

TGIF, heading home for the weekend!


----------



## OmegaGuy23

I soon wish to contribute beautiful pics to this thread


----------



## fastfras

kw on Leather.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheDude

Best day of the month for KW pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16

New beauty .....


----------



## thejollywatcher

Stunning! 

If I had ordered that config, I would have kept mine a little longer. 



Josie16 said:


> New beauty .....
> 
> View attachment 14388609


Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## jorgenl




----------



## jorgenl

View attachment 14392601

View attachment 14392605


----------



## whatclay

Josie16 said:


> New beauty .....
> 
> View attachment 14388609


Matte dial, ftw


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josie16




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TheMeasure

KW holding its own at a GTG earlier today.










IG: th3measure


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran

Open 9s and the bent tip of the second hand are just two of the KW's amazing details...


----------



## casamarina

Brothers😊


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Josie16




----------



## jorgenl




----------



## Lukinator

Love this watch used it for 3 months, tool watch!


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## 66Cooper

Josie16 said:


> View attachment 14440403


Loving how the black bezel makes the red gmt hand pop. Really emphasizes the watches true purpose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sevens

I cannot trace the history. 

Anyone show me where to buy the jubilee with solid endlink for the Keywest ?


----------



## Ichiran

Tunnel traffic earlier today.


----------



## tachwong

sevens said:


> I cannot trace the history.
> 
> Anyone show me where to buy the jubilee with solid endlink for the Keywest ?


See post #946. Cheers!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

tachwong said:


> See post #946. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Placed an order. 
Thanks!


----------



## sevens

Should I change the lume from BGW9 to RADIUM VINTAGE ?

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Ichiran

Personally, I think fauxtina goes against the ethos of MkII - I think I would regret tinting the lume. Just my opinion - I've always had difficulty bonding with watches with simulated radium lume.










Does "wrestling uncooperative children into a much-needed nap" count as a job I need a tool watch for?


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Chromejob

Ichiran;49908709&#8230;.Does "wrestling uncooperative children into a much-needed nap" count as a job I need a tool watch for?[/QUOTE said:


> YES. I've tried to get a child drowsy making him/her listen to the magical ticking of the mechanical watch. Or watching the sweep second hand glide around the dial. Makes for a moment of focused quiet and intimacy.


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## sevens

Coconut is good for health.


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## STEELINOX

Hard at work!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## TaTaToothy

STEELINOX said:


> Hard at work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping that's just brown sugar . . .


----------



## STEELINOX

TaTaToothy said:


> Hoping that's just brown sugar . . .


Nope, saw dust from 2 1/2 inch hole saw; about 120 cuts worth!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy

As long as it's not sand, I'm happy!


STEELINOX said:


> Nope, saw dust from 2 1/2 inch hole saw; about 120 cuts worth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevens

Pepsi or Coke better ?


free image upload


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 66Cooper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Brightling007

Hello guys...


----------



## 66Cooper

VERY interesting. Please give more details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skyefalcon6

Brightling007 said:


> Hello guys...
> 
> View attachment 14569083


That's hot. We need a lume shot. 

Sent using Timex-Sinclair 1000


----------



## Brightling007

This one wasn't actually made for the Key West, otherwise I would have lumed it in blue... I have ordered another aluminium insert as a base for one dedicated for this watch.

So the base is a stock aluminium insert, then lumed, and then drenched in resin that is noce and flowy, to give the smoothest of surfaces.

Here are some pics, also non MKII to show some of my first results with this method.


----------



## 66Cooper

That’s really cool! Do you all the work yourself? Did you design the insert as well or have you found a company to produce these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sevens

Hello


----------



## 66Cooper

Is it just the photo or is that lumed bezel on the KW a lot brighter then the one on the blackbay homage? If you could match the KW’s slightly more subdued colors, man I would be interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightling007

They are all based on an aluminium insert, that I hand lumed and then applied resin epoxy with UV stabilizer myself. 

The colors will therefore be what they are on the existing insert. If it gets boring, simply dip the thing in acetone and it'll all wipe off with ease and without a trace...


----------



## 66Cooper

So, in theory at least, if you didn’t mind sacrificing your gen KW bezel insert, this could be done and look spot on color wise? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightling007

66Cooper said:


> So, in theory at least, if you didn't mind sacrificing your gen KW bezel insert, this could be done and look spot on color wise?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes sir, perfectly reversible and non damaging to the insert. The anodisation, nor aluminium are responding to acetone, so removing it chemically is easy and leaves no trace. Same if it gets damaged, re-doing it is a perfectly feasible option.

Also, this would actually prevent your original insert from being scratched!


----------



## Brightling007

For now I've attached it, but definitely gonna do the original inserts on the KW some time soon, in matching lume color. My collection of lumed 'bakelite style' insert watches at this point... (With the San Martin actually being sapphire) I do like the color of the metal shining through though on my own modded inserts...


----------



## 66Cooper

That is REALLY cool! I’d love to see pix of the entire process. Like the bezel after lume and then how many layers of epoxy you apply. So, how durable would you say the epoxy is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightling007

66Cooper said:


> That is REALLY cool! I'd love to see pix of the entire process. Like the bezel after lume and then how many layers of epoxy you apply. So, how durable would you say the epoxy is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I can do that on the next one that I'll do. But it isn't hard, and you can just practise on a spare insert. The epoxy is a UV epoxy that I used here, and is applied in one single layer. The final strength it gets after a day or two, but the bulk of the curing is in 5 seconds. You should not touch it for a while and the best method it just putting it somewhere safe and then grab it after a good day.

I have used this UV epoxy on crystals, as a cyclops, because it is as clear as glass, one drop above the date window suffices to make it a magnifying glass. This was a good test for durability, although I haven't worn these watches daily for long, it would hold up just fine for a long time. I'm also using this as a binder for the lume powder, as it stays fluid for as long as you want, and then cures nicely fast when UV light is applied.


----------



## 66Cooper

This is some great information. Love hearing about people's creativity/ingenuity.

And in keeping with this thread, here's what I'm wearing today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mtbmike

*KW Matte/Coke/Jubliee*

Awesome looking combo. I regret not getting the matte but really enjoy seeing them here :-!



sevens said:


> Hello


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## sevens

*Re: KW Matte/Coke/Jubliee*



mtbmike said:


> Awesome looking combo. I regret not getting the matte but really enjoy seeing them here :-!


The Coke Gilt is also very nice in other way. ^^


----------



## Brightling007

Good morning!


----------



## tachwong

Here we go










Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## Ichiran




----------



## tachwong

Yummy!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Coming in for a landing...


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran

Love the reflections on the glossy dial...


----------



## dboulders

Here is my Key West Coke that I purchased up from a forum member a few months ago. I waited a long time to acquire this piece and I love every detail about it. I sent it to a friend for a few weeks (He sent me his Speedy) and now i'm eagerly waiting to get it back.

I was also looking into getting a Pepsi/Blueberry insert. Anyone have a trusted seller they can recommend that won't break the bank?


----------



## dboulders

Double Post


----------



## Ichiran

dboulders said:


> I was also looking into getting a Pepsi/Blueberry insert. Anyone have a trusted seller they can recommend that won't break the bank?


Inserts for the 16710 are the same size as the KW insert. I got mine on eBay, but the seller I purchased from has since closed their account. I avoided looking for new inserts (from sellers who are selling many inserts in different colors) - and I didn't want to pay the prices people ask for "genuine" 16710 inserts. So I looked for old stock 16710 service inserts. The key is to look very carefully at the font used - you won't be able to find one with a font exactly like the KW insert (another detail that makes the KW so awesome), but older inserts have a sharper font than the one used on new inserts manufactured more recently. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Flxyp

Joining in the fun. Here is my Key West white Pepsi.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heuer

thanks for sharing, I dig the white dial version


----------



## TheMeasure




----------



## STEELINOX

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

dado86x said:


> I like this shot!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Thank you! We see so many great shots of the Key West, but rarely see the case back. I really enjoy the simplicity of it.


----------



## Josie16




----------



## LJ67

Vanilla Coke on my son. Get em started early 🙂


----------



## rtl

This showed up today. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## rtl

Doublepost


----------



## dan_bsht

rtl said:


> This showed up today. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 15150221
> 
> 
> View attachment 15150223
> 
> 
> View attachment 15150225


Congratulations! Nice collection as well 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Ichiran

Congratulations! Wear it in good health.


----------



## daveya

Incoming

Advice on straps welcome









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

daveya said:


> Incoming
> 
> Advice on straps welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Congrats, the black gilt Coke is a stunner.

The KW is a strap monster. I usually wear it on the OEM riveted, a Hadley Roma jubilee, or NATOS.


----------



## daveya

TheMeasure said:


> Congrats, the black gilt Coke is a stunner.
> 
> The KW is a strap monster. I usually wear it on the OEM riveted, a Hadley Roma jubilee, or NATOS.


Thanks, who makes the best Natos, Crown and Buckle?

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007

daveya said:


> Thanks, who makes the best Natos, Crown and Buckle?
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


Cincystrapcompany


----------



## TheMeasure

daveya said:


> Thanks, who makes the best Natos, Crown and Buckle?
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


For me.. Maratac, Toxic and Phenome are my favorite. I've haven't tried them all, but I've tried plenty.


----------



## Ichiran

TheMeasure said:


> For me.. Maratac, Toxic and Phenome are my favorite. I've haven't tried them all, but I've tried plenty.


I also like the NATO straps made by Phoenix and CWC. But to be honest, the original bracelet looks better than any other option by a long shot in my humble opinion. And I say that as someone who loves changing straps.


----------



## TheMeasure

Ichiran said:


> I also like the NATO straps made by Phoenix and CWC. But to be honest, the original bracelet looks better than any other option by a long shot in my humble opinion. And I say that as someone who loves changing straps.


I too like the Phoenix NATOS, especially the weave. If their holes didn't fray and stretch so bad, I might have them up in my top 3.

But I do agree, the original bracelet is my favorite look for the KW. Also coming from someone for who loves straps.


----------



## 66Cooper

A jubilee is a solid option for sure. It’s just fits the era and watch brilliantly. Add one to the list. As far as straps...you would be hard pressed to find one that didn’t work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Darwin

Ichiran said:


> I also like the NATO straps made by Phoenix and CWC. But to be honest, the original bracelet looks better than any other option by a long shot in my humble opinion. And I say that as someone who loves changing straps.


Completely agree with this - the Key West (and the Kingston and Nassau) are AMAZING on their bracelets. When I still had my Key West, I did on a number of different occasions try it on a few different Phoenix NATOs (my favourite NATOs) and a CSW Key West limited edition NATO. I did like the look, but I don't think it lasted a day before it was back on the bracelet each time...







- on bracelet with a matte dial Kingston on bracelet and a gilt dial Kingston on Phoenix NATO







- solo on MKII rivet oyster bracelet







- on Phoenix Bond NATO (?)







- on a long discontinued Phoenix







- another shot on long discontinued Phoenix







- on Phoenix Admiralty Grey NATO

Rats, no pictures of it on CSW limited edition Key West NATO!

I kind of wish I hadn't taken this trip down memory lane... I'm regretting selling this one last year! FWIW, I sold it because as AMAZING as it looks on wrist in photos and when I caught a reflection of it in a mirror or a windows, it never really felt right on MY wrist when I was wearing it. I don't know if that makes sense? Doesn't really make sense to me, to be honest!


----------



## daveya

If you don't take to it then better to sell, very personal thing, lovely pics though thanks 

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

daveya said:


> If you don't take to it then better to sell, very personal thing, lovely pics though thanks
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


No, no - you're quite right! The nail in the coffin for it was receiving the gilt Kingston. I had spent a year tracking down a matte dial Kingston because I thought it looked better in pictures than the gilt Kingston. Then about 5 years later (July 2017) I got my pre-ordered Key West and was smitten with the gilt dial. Nine months later I added a gilt Kingston to the rotation. After about 5 months both the matte Kingston and the Key West had been sold - just weren't getting any wrist time. I replaced those with a 3-6-9 Nassau and I think it and the Kinsgton make an awesome pair 

At any rate - you will not regret picking up the Key West. It is amazing - Bill's philosophy is to improve his design and execution with each release and the Key West is noticeably "more solid" than the Kingston (smoother bezel and crown action, better bracelet). Wear yours in good health!


----------



## daveya

Thanks, tbh if someone wanted to swop a Kingston for my Key West I'd probably be tempted 

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders

daveya said:


> Thanks, who makes the best Natos, Crown and Buckle?
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


I'm a strap guy who is always swapping out different leather, canvas and leather, but I think you'll see what myself and others have found and that the OEM Bracelet is absolutely amazing. Super comfortable and well built. I can't speak highly enough of it.

But my favorite NATO's are Toxic. They are great quality and are thin which I really like. Some NATO's are very thick and make the watch sit rather high on my wrist which I don't care for. I even go a step further and cut that bottom layer off to make them sit even lower.


----------



## dboulders

Forgot to post this. I was looking for a Pepsi KW for quite a while but wound up finding a coke from a great seller that was in like new condition. Although I loved it I was still itching for a Pepsi and ended up picking up am aftermarket Pepsi insert on eBay and swapped it myself.










The quality is nowhere near the OEM KW but it'll work for now. I've been thinking about moving on from the KW for a Tudor BB GMT but if I don't I'll end up picking up a used OEM Rolex insert for it.


----------



## daveya

New arrival









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveya

On Erica









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran




----------



## rtl




----------



## TheMeasure

rtl said:


>


Great shots!


----------



## STEELINOX




----------



## Lutefisk

I simply love the look of the key west with black dial and coke bezel.

Anyone have pictures of the KW coke with a khaki/tan nato/strap? Or would be willing to take some for my pleasure?

Thanks,
John


----------



## TheMeasure

Lutefisk said:


> Anyone have pictures of the KW coke with a khaki/tan nato/strap?...


Hey John. I did a quick edit to turn my black gilt Pepsi into a Coke. The strap is more a coyote brown, which really compliments the gilt and is one of my favorite Key West combos. I've worn it on a lighter tan strap but can't find those pics.


----------



## Twehttam

Just picked up #152 from @rtl and, woah, what a looker. Svelte as expected for my small wrist. Now, sizing the double screw bracelet was not the most fun 😆, but I prevailed.


----------



## Twehttam




----------



## bluedevil704

Anyone willing to part with their pepsi bezel insert?


----------



## drwindsurf




----------



## stew77




----------



## drwindsurf




----------



## Catalin8503

Certina....









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

bluedevil704 said:


> Anyone willing to part with their pepsi bezel insert?


Message sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Packleader

Gone long ago, but not forgotten...


----------



## krubin

Wanted to add a few of my own in appreciation of Mr. Yao's work, before saying goodbye to it...


----------



## TheMeasure

krubin said:


> Wanted to add a few of my own in appreciation of Mr. Yao's work, before saying goodbye to it...


Fantastic shots!!!


----------



## clarencek




----------



## drwindsurf

We need more post...these are so beautiful


----------

